# They passed the bill are we gonna get paid!!



## GammaRayBurst

any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


----------



## tohunt4me

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


----------



## mbd

Furloughed workers would get whatever amount a state usually provides for unemployment, plus a $600 per week add-on, with gig workers like Uber drivers covered for the first time.
:smiles:


----------



## GammaRayBurst

mbd said:


> Furloughed workers would get whatever amount a state usually provides for unemployment, plus a $600 per week add-on, with gig workers like Uber drivers covered for the first time.
> :smiles:


So how much are we gonna get in a month


----------



## mbd

GammaRayBurst said:


> So how much are we gonna get in a month


----------



## GammaRayBurst

mbd said:


> View attachment 436894


It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


----------



## tohunt4me

GammaRayBurst said:


> So how much are we gonna get in a month


You gettin Jack Sheit !


----------



## GammaRayBurst

tohunt4me said:


> You gettin Jack Sheit !


How much


----------



## mbd

GammaRayBurst said:


> It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


State compensation + 600 per week
Just wild guess , with no proof :smiles:
They talked about giving 600 $for the unemployed ,per week.
You are talking about all the self employed people, from the dog catchers to the Uber drivers.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Does anyone know


----------



## mbd

GammaRayBurst said:


> Does anyone know


Nobody knows, it is 1 million pages.
By tomorrow AM, DARA might know .

https://www.americanactionforum.org...s-aid-relief-and-economic-security-cares-act/


----------



## GammaRayBurst

mbd said:


> Nobody knows, it is 1 million pages.
> By tomorrow AM, DARA might know .
> 
> https://www.americanactionforum.org...s-aid-relief-and-economic-security-cares-act/


In layman's terms what are us uber drivers getting


----------



## mbd

600/week for 3-4 months 
1200$ could be 1500$


----------



## GammaRayBurst

mbd said:


> 600/week for 3-4 months
> 1200$ could be 1500$


Do I have to file for unemployment to get it


----------



## mbd

GammaRayBurst said:


> Do I have to file for unemployment to get it


I think so


----------



## GammaRayBurst

mbd said:


> I think so


Texas unemployment website crashed nice and hard like doing 12 hours of ubering


----------



## UberTrent9

GammaRayBurst said:


> It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


----------



## GammaRayBurst

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


REPUBLUCan


----------



## I'll street blues

This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


----------



## GammaRayBurst

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


 So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


----------



## command3r

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


WTF does one have to do with the other?


----------



## I'll street blues

Most likely , I'm trying to get Uber sick pay and the government money



command3r said:


> WTF does one have to do with the other?


What kind on normal human being support Trump. He belong in handcuffs and show us everyday he not qualified


----------



## MajorBummer

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Trump doesnt give the money,Congress does.
Trump is trying to make it look like he is giving the money so people will vote for him.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Basically, more Americans are on Welfare than ever before, and Obama is no longer The Food Stamp President!


----------



## touberornottouber

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


Don't really know for sure yet. As I understand it the full bill hasn't actually been written yet. Only an agreement has been made to write one.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Trump's money.....LOL such a Bootlicker


----------



## Nate5Star

Lessthanminimum said:


> Trump's money.....LOL such a Bootlicker


If it was his money, he would be declaring bankruptcy the day before the check(s) is mailed.


----------



## dauction

Democrats held out Until they got the oversight they wanted on the bails of larger corporations...Wh /cant just give money to whoever they want without oversight ...that's Great for ALL Americans

As lawmakers neared a deal, the White House made a significant concession to Democrats' demands, agreeing to allow enhanced scrutiny over the massive loan program that is a centerpiece of the Senate's $2 trillion coronavirus economic package.


----------



## jeanocelot

I'm not even working, and I'm getting $1200. HALLELUJAH!


----------



## dauction

AND .. Schumer's office added that the deal will "*prohibit businesses controlled by the President, Vice President, Members of Congress, and heads of Executive Departments from receiving loans or investments from Treasury programs."

Thank You Democrats !!*


----------



## SuperStar3000

GammaRayBurst said:


> So how much are we gonna get in a month





GammaRayBurst said:


> Does anyone know


----------



## kcdrvr15

GammaRayBurst said:


> It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


IT's not your money, it's mine, they took it away from me when I was working, against my wishes, now they are going to give it to you. Be grateful that I'm letting them give it to you... don't spend it all in one place ok, and tell your landlord to go pound sand, he can't evict you during this crisis.


----------



## KevinJohnson

The CEO of Carnival Cruise Lines just put a deposit down on his new private jet.


----------



## Ssgcraig

It's not free money, someone will have to pay for it.


----------



## 2win

$60k per year for staying home is the new Chinese viral socialism. $400 a week unemployment + $600 a week federal unemployment + $1200 a month federal happy money. What’s the incentive to work? Bernie’s Democratic Socialism was diverted for authoritarian socialism. Heres a bunch of money, and stay home! Sounds good, but if we think trump and mcconnel are doing it out of the kindness of their hearts I think we are sorely mistaken.


----------



## Illini

I wonder how this will work. We are NOT unemployed. Uber is still operational.
Obviously, fares are down, but we are not unemployed, unless they consider our choosing not to drive as unemployment.


----------



## SuperStar3000

Illini said:


> I wonder how this will work. We are NOT unemployed. Uber is still operational.
> Obviously, fares are down, but we are not unemployed, unless they consider our choosing not to drive as unemployment.


And what about the guys who do one ride per month? Are they considered to be "unemployed gig workers"?
It might be hard to claim you can't find work while the UberEats business is booming.


----------



## The queen 👸

jeanocelot said:


> I'm not even working, and I'm getting $1200. HALLELUJAH!


How? What did you do to get it?


----------



## SuperStar3000

Ssgcraig said:


> It's not free money, someone will have to pay for it.


We will all pay for it - in the form of inflation, when the value of our money is suddenly watered down by the flood of new cash.


----------



## Lyle

My sentiments exactly Uber is not shut down in my area. I just chose not to drive with the risks now. So technically we are not unemployed.


----------



## 2win

SuperStar3000 said:


> We will all pay for it - in the form of inflation, when the value of our money is suddenly watered down by the flood of new cash.


Exactly. Everyone gets $60k a year to sit on their ass but the price of bread is $20 a loaf. Money for nothing is a song not a reality.


----------



## sellkatsell44

mbd said:


> State compensation + 600 per week
> Just wild guess , with no proof :smiles:
> They talked about giving 600 $for the unemployed ,per week.
> You are talking about all the self employed people, from the dog catchers to the Uber drivers.


Schumer called the agreement "unemployment compensation on steroids," and said the maximum unemployment benefit will be increased by $600 per week to ensure "that laid-off workers, on average, will receive their full pay for four months."



dauction said:


> Democrats held out Until they got the oversight they wanted on the bails of larger corporations...Wh /cant just give money to whoever they want without oversight ...that's Great for ALL Americans
> 
> As lawmakers neared a deal, the White House made a significant concession to Democrats' demands, agreeing to allow enhanced scrutiny over the massive loan program that is a centerpiece of the Senate's $2 trillion coronavirus economic package.


A lot of that cash, especially from the new lending facility, will find its way into a range of publicly-traded companies. The deal includes provisions to stop these companies from using that cash for stock buybacks or executive bonuses.

"Every loan document will be public and made available to Congress very quickly so we can see where the money is going," Schumer said Wednesday on the Senate floor. A condition for receiving a government loan will be that a company cannot make stock buybacks for a year.


----------



## 2win

sellkatsell44 said:


> Schumer called the agreement "unemployment compensation on steroids," and said the maximum unemployment benefit will be increased by $600 per week to ensure "that laid-off workers, on average, will receive their full pay for four months."


From what Ive read its a flat $600. Maybe the fed unemployment benefit will be income based. Though it seems like they are opening up the floodgates of the printing press for the general populous to prevent unrest. We are fools to get this money and think America the beautiful, surely there is an underlying motive that will hurt us average joes down the line.


----------



## O-Side Uber

mbd said:


> 600/week for 3-4 months
> 1200$ could be 1500$


I thought this was a one time check for $1200. I also heard $600 if you have a lot of write offs. $600 Per week? I'll believe it when I see it!! With no car expenses from staying home, that's more than most of us make now.


----------



## sellkatsell44

2win said:


> From what Ive read its a flat $600. Maybe the fed unemployment benefit will be income based. Though it seems like they are opening up the floodgates of the printing press for the general populous to prevent unrest. We are fools to get this money and think America the beautiful, surely there is an underlying motive that will hurt us average joes down the line.


Schumer didn't allow himself to be quoted for the $600/week so you could be right-we'll see as more smart people get to read the bill. I just looked for quotes from politicians but of course the detail wasn't direct quote &#129318;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

I wish I knew. But from my understanding, regular workers will get 2 $1200 dollar checks (April + May) and a $500 dollar one per child, not to exceed $3000. Not sure is that’s per month or for the 2 months. My guess is...the former.

As for unemployment, we don’t qualify. So, that’s probably not gonna help us out any. And here I was feeling bad for waiters. Actually tipped $2 bucks on a take out and was thinking about getting more takeout to tip them more to help them out.

Anyways, I’m just hoping we at at least get something.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Obviously the most important thing we have to ask is:

Is the Kennedy Center getting its money?


----------



## GammaRayBurst

So we are getting nothing nice. I'll remember that.

There is gonna be a lot of homeless uber / lyft drivers now. More than normal


----------



## tohunt4me

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


Uber Cares !


----------



## Stanley B

So what I've read says gig workers like Uber drivers will be eligible for the $600/week unemployment add-on, plus 50% of their normal state unemployment benefit amount. Normally you would get nothing for unemployment in most states as an Uber driver, but sounds like this bill will allow gig workers to get 50% of normal state unemployment instead of the full amount, plus the $600 add-on.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Stanley B said:


> So what I've read says gig workers like Uber drivers will be eligible for the $600/week unemployment add-on, plus 50% of their normal state unemployment benefit amount. Normally you would get nothing for unemployment in most states as an Uber driver, but sounds like this bill will allow gig workers to get 50% of normal state unemployment instead of the full amount, plus the $600 add-on.


BUT do you have to file for unemployment BE kicked from uber to get it? Or do you just get paid


----------



## Stanley B

GammaRayBurst said:


> BUT do you have to file for unemployment BE kicked from uber to get it? Or do you just get paid


Of course you will have to file for unemployment to get unemployment payments.

You can still get unemployment even if you have some part time income, but your pay or hours worked has been significantly reduced. Typically they look at last 4 quarters of income and come up with an average, then look at recent earnings and bridge the gap up to the max state allowable. This will be a process to go through, and it has never been done to this extent or been open to so many people, so it will be chaos, guaranteed.

Now the stimulus checks, $1200 + $500 for kids should happen pretty fast, and those are based on 2018 taxes, assuming you qualify for the full amount. You don't have to do anything for that.


----------



## Sepelion

Illini said:


> I wonder how this will work. We are NOT unemployed. Uber is still operational.
> Obviously, fares are down, but we are not unemployed, unless they consider our choosing not to drive as unemployment.


Pretty much the exact red tape you're going to run into when you actually try to get any help. Did you really think Schumer was looking out for you? LOL



Stanley B said:


> Of course you will have to file for unemployment to get unemployment payments.
> 
> You can still get unemployment even if you have some part time income, but your pay or hours worked has been significantly reduced. Typically they look at last 4 quarters of income and come up with an average, then look at recent earnings and bridge the gap up to the max state allowable. This will be a process to go through, and it has never been done to this extent or been open to so many people, so it will be chaos, guaranteed.
> 
> Now the stimulus checks, $1200 + $500 for kids should happen pretty fast, and those are based on 2018 taxes, assuming you qualify for the full amount. You don't have to do anything for that.


Problem is that none of this will really work because Uber is operational and you can still go online. You haven't been "let go" from a job. Most of the people on here just haven't bothered to go online during this, which invites the government who handles your unemployment claim to rope you around with some sort of "so you just haven't been even doing your job, you have no online hours, how do you know if there's no demand and that you could've been making money?"

This is a mess.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

We are screwed


----------



## BK3

I read this morning that Qualifying income levels will be based on 2019 federal tax returns, if already filed, and otherwise on 2018 returns.


----------



## June132017

GammaRayBurst said:


> We are screwed


That's how I feel. I feel alot of uncertainty and no reassurance during this virus.


----------



## Illini

GammaRayBurst said:


> We are screwed


My guess is that we will get the stimulus payments, but not unemployment insurance. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Stanley B

Sepelion said:


> Pretty much the exact red tape you're going to run into when you actually try to get any help. Did you really think Schumer was looking out for you? LOL
> 
> 
> Problem is that none of this will really work because Uber is operational and you can still go online. You haven't been "let go" from a job. Most of the people on here just haven't bothered to go online during this, which invites the government who handles your unemployment claim to rope you around with some sort of "so you just haven't been even doing your job, you have no online hours, how do you know if there's no demand and that you could've been making money?"
> 
> This is a mess.


This will be an absolute mess. And that is why it is bullsh!t that Uber doesn't step up directly and make up the difference in lost average weekly earnings for full time drivers that have been doing this for several years. They have all the info needed.

So instead, drivers will need to navigate the unployment bureaucracy to try and get by. And it will be a nightmare. But, under any ordinary situation, this wouldn't even be an option.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

OMG my Federal job is still paying me to sit at home. Married with 3 kids so am I getting a $3900 check?

There's no way the IRS is going to get all the checks out in 2 weeks. The agency has been decimated and staffing levels are a lot lower than they were 5 years ago. If you electronically filed it will be easier, but someone still has to push the buttons.

****Also don't run out and file your 2019 taxes too fast if 2018 is lower. However, If your under $75,000 for single or 150,000 joint it doesn't matter*****


----------



## NISSA4152

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I wish I knew. But from my understanding, regular workers will get 2 $1200 dollar checks (April + May) and a $500 dollar one per child, not to exceed $3000. Not sure is that's per month or for the 2 months. My guess is...the former.
> 
> As for unemployment, we don't qualify. So, that's probably not gonna help us out any. And here I was feeling bad for waiters. Actually tipped $2 bucks on a take out and was thinking about getting more takeout to tip them more to help them out.
> 
> Anyways, I'm just hoping we at at least get something.


I think you do qualify and my reasoning behind that comment is that it says in the contract 4 gig workers freelance contract workers and I live in North Carolina and when I looked up the definition are stated a gig worker we're Rideshare workers anyway I'm pretty sure if you file for the unemployment you'll get it if you need it


----------



## doggerel

BK3 said:


> I read this morning that Qualifying income levels will be based on 2019 federal tax returns, if already filed, and otherwise on 2018 returns.


I've been waiting for days to press "file your taxes" on Intuit.

Do I need to owe them, or not, to get a check? I filed a loss last year, and might owe them this year.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

doggerel said:


> I've been waiting for days to press "file your taxes" on Intuit.
> 
> Do I need to owe them, or not, to get a check? I filed a loss last year, and might owe them this year.


If you're under $75,000 single 150,000 joint doesn't matter. Doesn't matter if you owe didn't owe. Thank the House for that.


----------



## Gary C

Have tried contacting Uber Support to get an address and phone number in order to file for unemployment. All I got in reply was all Uber hubs are closed. Anybody know an address and phone # for the company to verify employment?


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Gary C said:


> Have tried contacting Uber Support to get an address and phone number in order to file for unemployment. All I got in reply was all Uber hubs are closed. Anybody know an address and phone # for the company to verify employment?


You can't file right this minute and get this benefit. The bill isn't even finalized and signed yet. Plus there's no way the states are going to get this all in order for a week or two. You'll get the check via the IRS a lot sooner than you're going to get the unemployment I think .


----------



## Sepelion

Stanley B said:


> This will be an absolute mess. And that is why it is bullsh!t that Uber doesn't step up directly and make up the difference in lost average weekly earnings for full time drivers that have been doing this for several years. They have all the info needed.
> 
> So instead, drivers will need to navigate the unployment bureaucracy to try and get by. And it will be a nightmare. But, under any ordinary situation, this wouldn't even be an option.


I'm honestly not even bothering. If someone on here says they successfully got unemployment as an uber driver without being deactivated due to medical quarantine orders or a positive diagnosis, I'd be shocked.

Some people are really naive about the absolute idiotic hoops government workers make people jump through before getting anything. I guarantee they're going to want proof of what job you've been working and why your work situation changed. So what do you do? Do you screenshot the uber map with the "ride demand" bar which still shows that there actually is demand even though you know there's like 1 ride every few hours?

Uber isn't helping at all. According to the app "best times to drive" hourly chart, there's still demand, and you look like you're trying to defraud the government by not just going online and doing that job, Mr. Essential Worker who has not been terminated from your work you are supposedly trying to claim you no longer have.


----------



## Gary C

Lessthanminimum said:


> You can't file right this minute and get this benefit. The bill isn't even finalized and signed yet. Plus there's no way the states are going to get this all in order for a week or two. You'll get the check via the IRS a lot sooner than you're going to get the unemployment I think .


That's true of the add on money coming from this bill. But the individual states can issue unemployment benefits immediately.


----------



## Illini

BK3 said:


> I read this morning that Qualifying income levels will be based on 2019 federal tax returns, if already filed, and otherwise on 2018 returns.


Where? This is important for me as I made a lot more in 2018, then in 2019.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Gary C said:


> That's true of the add on money coming from this bill. But the individual states can issue unemployment benefits immediately.


I would be shocked if you could get the unemployment benefit before you get the check from the IRS.

To all those wondering if unemployment can extend to the gig economy it does. But the states are all going to have to retool for this because in the past they've always slammed the door on gig workers that don't pay into the unemployment system. This piece will be a lot messier than the checks from the IRS.

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-b...fit-a3534c5d-2841-48ca-a492-705d5af79534.html


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

GammaRayBurst said:


> It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


You can thank Nancy Pelousy for the delay.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Illini said:


> Where? This is important for me as I made a lot more in 2018, then in 2019.


If you're under a 150k joint or 75k single it doesn't matter. If you are over this for 2019 don't file yet, you have until July 15.


----------



## LuxCarSpy

as of this post 1:26PM EST ... bill not voted on or passed yet


----------



## BK3

Illini said:


> Where? This is important for me as I made a lot more in 2018, then in 2019.


Not sure where the exact article is, if you google "stimulus package do i qualify" you'll get todays reports and they're all saying it. Benefits me too so I've been waiting for this statement.


----------



## Corny

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


Uber pays if the CDC notifies Uber..... everybody has a "doctors" note.

Just like everybody has a "service" dog.

It is time to find another job - don't count on the government money either being there or being enough. Take care of yourself and hunker down for the long term. Stay safe and healthy....


----------



## Amos69

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Are you a republican constantly beating the personal responsibility drum and *****ing about gubermint handouts?

They haven't even voted for it yet


----------



## ABC123DEF

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


It's not his money...no matter WHICH party you associate with!


----------



## Lyle

2win said:


> Exactly. Everyone gets $60k a year to sit on their ass but the price of bread is $20 a loaf. Money for nothing is a song not a reality.


Not an Economist but knew a very famous one and he educated me. You are absolutely correct that this huge influx will invariably lead to inflation and they know it. However;an economy with high inflation is better than no economy at all.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

Lyle said:


> Not an Economist but knew a very famous one and he educated me. You are absolutely correct that this huge influx will invariably lead to inflation and they know it. However;an economy with high inflation is better than no economy at all.


Only with respect to the massive deflation that would otherwise occur with a collapse of aggregate demand. Note the price of gas lately.

The problem with an inflated money supply occurs during periods of expansionary monetary policy during a time of economic growth.


----------



## Legalizeit0

I'll street blues said:


> Most likely , I'm trying to get Uber sick pay and the government money
> 
> 
> What kind on normal human being support Trump. He belong in handcuffs and show us everyday he not qualified


Usually hard-working Americans that actually speak English.


----------



## Amos69

Legalizeit0 said:


> Usually hard-working Americans that actually speak English.


As a whole, Americans tend to be the laziest people I have ever hired. The whacky sense of entitlement and arrogance over actually being expected to do something.


----------



## Jay Dean




----------



## dauction

Wolfgang Faust said:


> You can thank Nancy Pelousy for the delay.





Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 437142
> View attachment 437141
> View attachment 437140
> View attachment 437143


----------



## Jay Dean

Looks like May 
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/politics/senate-deal-stimulus-checks-coronavirus/index.html


----------



## OldBay

Amos69 said:


> As a whole, Americans tend to be the laziest people I have ever hired. The whacky sense of entitlement and arrogance over actually being expected to do something.


You're dealing with blue collar workers. White collar professionals are some of the hardest working in the world.



Jay Dean said:


> Looks like May
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/politics/senate-deal-stimulus-checks-coronavirus/index.html


Qualifying income levels will be based on 2019 federal tax returns,...

TFG


----------



## SHalester

OldBay said:


> Qualifying income levels will be based on 2019 federal tax returns,...


not exactly. If 2019 returns have been filed. Otherwise, it will be based on 2018 filings.


----------



## I'll street blues

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Basically, more Americans are on Welfare than ever before, and Obama is no longer The Food Stamp President!


Would you prefer a president who support everyday Americans or one who support billionaires


----------



## Jack Herrington

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


I'm in that same situation at this time it takes a while they told me 5-7 days or more , I will keep you updated for mine if you would do the same please


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Hold the phone. Several Republican senators are holding up the bill. Too much money for poor people. I'm sure still have as many concerns with the airlines and various other industries...LOL

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...enate-coronavirus-bill-over-drafting-n1168766


----------



## Reo

Go to CNN online independent contractors will be able to get some kind of aid, they are not saying what, but probably wont be checks. Cnn has posted highlights of the bill.



GammaRayBurst said:


> So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


You cant file unemployment you are an independent contractor. You don't contribute to unemployment insurance...


----------



## Atl007

Federal aid???


----------



## Lessthanminimum

Reo said:


> Go to CNN online independent contractors will be able to get some kind of aid, they are not saying what, but probably wont be checks. Cnn has posted highlights of the bill.
> 
> 
> You cant file unemployment you are an independent contractor. You don't contribute to unemployment insurance...


Wrong. You shouldn't post false information.

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-b...fit-a3534c5d-2841-48ca-a492-705d5af79534.html


----------



## Reo

Atl007 said:


> Federal aid???


Yes just does not say how or in what form.



Lessthanminimum said:


> Wrong. You shouldn't post false information.
> 
> https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-b...fit-a3534c5d-2841-48ca-a492-705d5af79534.html


 Wasnt false at the time. Still not sure its false statement. Unemployment and aid for independent contractors can be 2 different things.


----------



## Emp9

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-b...fit-a3534c5d-2841-48ca-a492-705d5af79534.html


----------



## UberchickATL

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Bahaha you do know that the Democrats fought hard to include gig workers don't you? The original Republican senate bill from last week did not include gig workers for unemployment benefits. It also excluded most gig workers from getting the stimulus check. So if you end up getting a stimulus check and/or unemployment check, you need to THANK the DEMOCRATS!

But I'm sure if you're a trump loving republican you'll turn down the checks since it would be a socialist handout.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

UberchickATL said:


> Bahaha you do know that the Democrats fought hard to include gig workers don't you? The original Republican senate bill from last week did not include gig workers for unemployment benefits. It also excluded most gig workers from getting the stimulus check. So if you end up getting a stimulus check and/or unemployment check, you need to THANK the DEMOCRATS!
> 
> But I'm sure if you're a trump loving republican you'll turn down the checks since it would be a socialist handout.


Yes if Republicans have principles they must turn down the money. You cannot take a welfare check from the government if you're a true Republican. If you get it involuntarily through your bank account write the treasury check for the exact amount and send it back.


----------



## Atl007

Reo said:


> Yes just does not say how or in what form.
> 
> Wasnt false at the time. Still not sure its false statement. Unemployment and aid for independent contractors can be 2 different things.


So which one is true?


----------



## Reo

This without a doubt reading the above posted really provides no real answers. Are you in a state or city that does not allow you to work either as driver or eats delivery, or they going to base it on the above, or they going to base it on if you still worked a little during all this or will you still get somekind of aid/benefit if you didn't because you didn't want to take a chance. I am guessing it would be based on somekind of average over a time period when you were active. Does it seem little strange that someone like me just because I chose to go out and continue working would receive aid. Crazy times..Just going to have to wait and see what all this means. If your in fact get somekind of employment/aid would you be allowed to continue to work...It would be like getting a raise...Too much unknowns at this point to get excited. Does this mean someone who is independent say wedding planner get unemployment? What about independent consulant, hell any independent person ....


----------



## OldUncleDave

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


THEY HAVEN'T PASSED THE BILL!!!!

Geez, people! Am I the only one who understands the process!!! Remember School House Rock??

I'm a bill, on Capitol Hill....


----------



## Amos69

OldUncleDave said:


> THEY HAVEN'T PASSED THE BILL!!!!
> 
> Geez, people! Am I the only one who understands the process!!! Remember School House Rock??
> 
> I'm a bill, on Capitol Hill....


I pointed that out a couple of pages ago.

It has yet to be passed. 4-5 Pub senators are still negotiating back money for THIER pet projects and personal business..


----------



## Reo

Lessthanminimum said:


> Hold the phone. Several Republican senators are holding up the bill. Too much money for poor people. I'm sure still have as many concerns with the airlines and various other industries...LOL
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/co...enate-coronavirus-bill-over-drafting-n1168766


Yep and I understand why, need to change the wording. If I can make more money sitting at home than working its no brainer...I had already in roundabout way approached this in earlier post having to do with Gig unemployment.


----------



## RushmanzanNPC

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


Great Question. According to this paragraph it looks like 964$ using the average weekly benefit of $364 and the additional $600
Perhaps if you have an LLC they will use your LLC's reported income from 2018/19 and formulate it to give you half of your averaged weekly income before expenses. But I'm not a smart man- I am an Uber driver.


----------



## Reo

Amos69 said:


> I pointed that out a couple of pages ago.
> 
> It has yet to be passed. 4-5 Pub senators are still negotiating back money for THIER pet projects and personal business..


Oh please only post the truth, not adding anything no projects etc


----------



## RushmanzanNPC

Illini said:


> I wonder how this will work. We are NOT unemployed. Uber is still operational.
> Obviously, fares are down, but we are not unemployed, unless they consider our choosing not to drive as unemployment.


It's a beautiful day, I would suggest you drive up up into the Foothills or go east or south till you get to some nice abandoned area, trail or park. Turn on the app and get out of the car and enjoy the sunshine.
In general start logging online hours on the app in areas that won't even give you a $3.40 ping an hr so you back up the lack of ridership while you watch a movie or read a book. I know it sounds goofy but I'm doing it.
I live in a mobile home in North Boulder and only run XL trips when school isn't in session. Thats my business model and I'm sticking to it.
I can sit here all day long now.... No pings and I'm self isolating. I'm working from home like they told us.
Shit you might even call this Telework.
For the non XL's you finally found a reason to turn on Uber Pet as your only choice.
Your post and few others were smart to bring this up.
Seriously Thanks :smiles: I'm literally doing this right now,
App is on XL Filter and shit I might even get an airport after a few days.....weeks.....months


----------



## Fusion_LUser

I can't believe how many idiots there are in this thread fighting over Democrats and Republicans as if one side is better than the other. Oh but CNN said Republicans are bad. Noway, Fox news said Democrats are lying piles of crap.


----------



## Atl007

So its unemployment benefits for INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Fusion_LUser said:


> I can't believe how many idiots there are in this thread fighting over Democrats and Republicans as if one side is better than the other. Oh but CNN said Republicans are bad. Noway, Fox news said Democrats are lying piles of crap.


I know it's easy to say "they all suck!" but most people lean one way ideologically. Therefore, we feel "our side" sucks a little less.

For instance, if looking at this stimulus and you are someone who tends to be a...

Liberal: You are upset the conservatives put money in for corporations, like Boeing. In your eyes, Boeing has a CEO who will scoop all this money up, flip off his employees and buy a private island.

Conservative: You are upset that the Libs put in money for NPR, the Kennedy Center and Refugee Assistance. Because, in your eyes, none of those things have anything to do with keeping an economy afloat during a horrible crisis. And, you know that in 2021 there will another Kennedy Center Honorees award show where a bunch of Democrat celebs get together, dressed in $3000 suits and gowns, and tell each other, in between the shrimp cocktail and beef tips, that the world needs far less Trump and more hard-working immigrants...to serve the shrimp cocktail just a little bit faster.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


Well, the fact that they included coverage for Gig Economy workers in the Unemployment Benefits section, which includes an extra 600.00 a week of federal money, and extended those benefits to 4 months...

Maybe.

But, if your tax rate was near 0% due to mileage deductions or you just didn't file because you didn't owe them any money (technically not illegal) then you are probably screwed on the direct deposit checks.

Even better, though, will be watching the dumpster fire that will be the claims websites for all 50 states Unemployment and what ever method the US Federal Government sets up for filing for those other checks.
Will make the largest coordinated DDoS attack ever look like childs play and make the crash of the ACA servers look like an amateur attack.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Lessthanminimum said:


> But the states are all going to have to retool for this because in the past *they've always slammed the door on gig workers that don't pay into the unemployment system.*


Gig workers don't. I've already shown that in another post.

gig works should be made to pay into unemployment because clearly they need it and they can't be relied on to save money on their own so they should pay into the fund so they can dip into the fund like the rest of W2 workers.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I know it's easy to say "they all suck!" but most people lean one way ideologically. Therefore, we feel "our side" sucks a little less.
> 
> For instance, if looking at this stimulus and you are someone who tends to be a...
> 
> Liberal: You are upset the conservatives put money in for corporations, like Boeing. In your eyes, Boeing has a CEO who will scoop all this money up, flip off his employees and buy a private island.
> 
> Conservative: You are upset that the Libs put in money for NPR, the Kennedy Center and Refugee Assistance. Because, in your eyes, none of those things have anything to do with keeping an economy afloat during a horrible crisis. And, you know that in 2021 there will another Kennedy Center Honorees award show where a bunch of Democrat celebs get together, dressed in $3000 suits and gowns, and tell each other, in between the shrimp cocktail and beef tips, that the world needs far less Trump and more hard-working immigrants...to serve the shrimp cocktail just a little bit faster.


As someone ever so slightly left of center on this particular issue...
They put good controls on this (if they were left in in the end) stopping corps from doing stock buy backs for a full year after this.
The fact that Republicans actually agreed to let that float through tells you how bad this really is.

Conservatives should be upset if any of that stuff you said is true and is really in the bill. And, I for one, will be upset about it because the entire debacle should only have been about;
putting money in consumers hands for keeping a roof over their heads and food on their tables, so, smaller total check but the difference put into SNAP benefits,
putting money in small business hands to keep their employees on payroll (but more importantly) and paying their overhead expenses that don't go away just because they closed such as space leases and insurance,
putting money in big business hands that have been directly affected by the massive "stay home" impacts on their actual bottom line, while requiring full payback plus interest as long as any of their jobs have been sent over seas in the last 10 years, their "holding company" is headquartered in a "safe haven" country, they haven't paid at least 30% of profit into taxes in not only federal but state and local economies,
setting a basic medical and income standard that more greatly reflects the needs of Actual Human Beings for when the world goes to shit like this again in the future because it absolutely will. Not if, but when. Oh, wait, no that last part is what realist that aren't in denial about problems like this and understand that we, as a species, can no longer **** around and need to get serious about becoming better people to EVERYONE not just the folks that look and sound just like us.


----------



## Another Ant

Money is good, but hand washing is better.


----------



## Lessthanminimum

sellkatsell44 said:


> Gig workers don't. I've already shown that in another post.
> 
> gig works should be made to pay into unemployment because clearly they need it and they can't be relied on to save money on their own so they should pay into the fund so they can dip into the fund like the rest of W2 workers.


I said Gig workers don't pay into unemployment. That is exactly what I said. I feel like I'm talking to tree stumps. Time to move on.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Lessthanminimum said:


> I said Gig workers don't pay into unemployment. That is exactly what I said. I feel like I'm talking to tree stumps. Time to move on.


Yes, I'm taking what you're saying and expanding on it.

I didn't disagree.

just cos I quote doesn't mean I disagree. Clearly I bold what you just said?


----------



## btone31

Bill hasn't been voted on yet.


----------



## got a p

Valar Dohaeris said:


> And, you know that in 2021 there will another Kennedy Center Honorees award show where a bunch of Democrat celebs get together, dressed in $3000 suits and gowns, and tell each other, in between the shrimp cocktail and beef tips, that the world needs far less Trump and more hard-working immigrants...to serve the shrimp cocktail just a little bit faster.


they're scared of being seen eating meat now though.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Well, the fact that they included coverage for Gig Economy workers in the Unemployment Benefits section, which includes an extra 600.00 a week of federal money, and extended those benefits to 4 months...


cmon you really think the $600 extra was anything but political posturing? the democrats want the republicans to correct it so they look like the bad guys. i almost bought it for a second this morning too. never was going to happen.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Gig workers don't. I've already shown that in another post.
> 
> gig works should be made to pay into unemployment because clearly they need it and they can't be relied on to save money on their own so they should pay into the fund so they can dip into the fund like the rest of W2 workers.


agreed. instead of paying 15% ss tax we should pay 7.5% to ss and uber can pay the rest then take the other 7.5% and put it toward unemployment insurance. we end up paying the same amount and are appreciated for our work just as traditional employees.



OldUncleDave said:


> THEY HAVEN'T PASSED THE BILL!!!!
> 
> Geez, people! Am I the only one who understands the process!!! Remember School House Rock??
> 
> I'm a bill, on Capitol Hill....


too busy fighting with each other.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Another Ant said:


> Money is good, but hand washing is better.
> 
> View attachment 437261














Lessthanminimum said:


> I feel like I'm talking to tree stumps.


----------



## KevinJohnson

But it's okay to give Carnival cruise lines 100 million dollars of Corporate Welfare??


----------



## sellkatsell44

KevinJohnson said:


> But it's okay to give Carnival cruise lines 100 million dollars of Corporate Welfare??


I really don't know how many pple need to go on cruises. That's specially for "fun" vs planes are for travel that can be work related or matters of non-vacation like flying home to a funeral to pay respect...

I'm not sure if it's carnival but a cruise line I can't remember now would give "discount" to people who can prove they own at least x amount of their shares... &#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Oh wait I misread the subject line.


----------



## RobLinn

kcdrvr15 said:


> IT's not your money, it's mine, they took it away from me when I was working, against my wishes, now they are going to give it to you. Be grateful that I'm letting them give it to you... don't spend it all in one place ok, and tell your landlord to go pound sand, he can't evict you during this crisis.


it's not your money as that money was spent on interest for Ronnie Regan selling weapons to Iran back in the 80's

the current 6 Trillion is being created out of thin air as the other 8.3 trillion chump has added to the debt in the last 3 years
So if you understand basic math you see Chump has added 14.3 TRILLION to the debt in 3 years

took 5 Presidents 28 years to hit 20 trillion


----------



## Erin C Banning

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


btw, the bill hasn't passed even one house of congress yet.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

RushmanzanNPC said:


> It's a beautiful day, I would suggest you drive up up into the Foothills or go east or south till you get to some nice abandoned area, trail or park. Turn on the app and get out of the car and enjoy the sunshine.
> In general start logging online hours on the app in areas that won't even give you a $3.40 ping an hr so you back up the lack of ridership while you watch a movie or read a book. I know it sounds goofy but I'm doing it.
> I live in a mobile home in North Boulder and only run XL trips when school isn't in session. Thats my business model and I'm sticking to it.
> I can sit here all day long now.... No pings and I'm self isolating. I'm working from home like they told us.
> Shit you might even call this Telework.
> For the non XL's you finally found a reason to turn on Uber Pet as your only choice.
> Your post and few others were smart to bring this up.
> Seriously Thanks :smiles: I'm literally doing this right now,
> App is on XL Filter and shit I might even get an airport after a few days.....weeks.....months


I'm cleaning my home here in metro PHX.


----------



## flattenmycurve

RushmanzanNPC said:


> It's a beautiful day, I would suggest you drive up up into the Foothills or go east or south till you get to some nice abandoned area, trail or park. Turn on the app and get out of the car and enjoy the sunshine.
> In general start logging online hours on the app in areas that won't even give you a $3.40 ping an hr so you back up the lack of ridership while you watch a movie or read a book. I know it sounds goofy but I'm doing it.
> I live in a mobile home in North Boulder and only run XL trips when school isn't in session. Thats my business model and I'm sticking to it.
> I can sit here all day long now.... No pings and I'm self isolating. I'm working from home like they told us.
> Shit you might even call this Telework.
> For the non XL's you finally found a reason to turn on Uber Pet as your only choice.
> Your post and few others were smart to bring this up.
> Seriously Thanks :smiles: I'm literally doing this right now,
> App is on XL Filter and shit I might even get an airport after a few days.....weeks.....months


Had 2 rematches at airport with no 45+ min warnings last few months which is bs did they stop showing them for you? That should be automatic warning at dia,

Haven't worked out there since 2015 it was always good to start the day for a $110xl ride from 4am-7am, almost guaranteed then a few circles around or pay to park with no lot and get another ping out within the hour almost $200 by 8am every morning, now on x it's barely 45 but last year I got a rematch out & the next ping was +45 to the airport so I figured that would be the strategy ignore everything that wasn't +45


----------



## got a p

why does that sign in the back look like "frank schmuck?" :woot:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

got a p said:


> why does that sign in the back look like "frank schmuck?" :woot:


He ran for office here.
I just had to have the sign.
Day after election..I snagged it.


----------



## seymour

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm cleaning my home here in metro PHX.
> View attachment 437390


looks exactly like the ****hole I imagined you were living in


----------



## nj9000

I wasn't going to bother counting on this, because of the means testing they had in earlier versions. I don't see any mention of means testing in anything I read about this now in different media outlets. Does anyone know if that's for sure? No $2500/year tax liability requirement?

Also, is it not based off 2018 taxes? Have they said that people can do 2019 taxes now and it'll work out? I read somewhere that people can just fill out a simple tax return for 2019 and be able to get the stimulus? It also said that even if you owed taxes it wouldn't affect the stimulus, at least.


----------



## ColtDelta

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Obviously the most important thing we have to ask is:
> 
> Is the Kennedy Center getting its money?


Apparently, yes.


----------



## ColtDelta

Atl007 said:


> This bill not going to be passed in senate.


If they keep insisting on crap like this:

*Page 784. House of Representatives, salaries and expenses, $25,000,000 is still in there. They just moved it from page 136 in the 1119 page bill to page 784 in this 883 page bill.*

I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Atl007 said:


> This bill not going to be passed in senate.


Thank God you showed up.
Where have we been without you?


----------



## command3r

LOL Republicans ONLY objected to the bill because of the expanded Unemployment Insurance, mind you that these clowns were ready to hand Donald Trump $500 billion with ZERO oversight.

Thankfully the amendment that would weaken UI just failed.


----------



## nj9000

DO I FILE MY 2019 TAXES NOWWWW????


----------



## command3r

nj9000 said:


> DO I FILE MY 2019 TAXES NOWWWW????


Yes, especially if you didn't file in 2018


----------



## ColtDelta

YAY!!! They passed it!

Nancy gonna' get a raise!


----------



## OldBay

It's almost there.... But!

I have a sinking feeling that the expanded ue benefits are only for ppl who have been fired. How this will work for gig economy workers..no one actually gets fired.

It sounds nice to say they are helping gig workers, but you still need to get laid off.


----------



## Nate5Star

So what do you all think about them specifically saying that Conman Trump, his cronies in the government, and none of his kids or inlaws could in any way benefit from this rescue bill?

Kind of a sad state of affairs when congress basically has to pass a law saying the president can't skim from the pot.


----------



## Youburr

A bill has been passed by one chamber of congress. Big difference between that and a bill has been signed into law.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

OldBay said:


> It's almost there.... But!
> 
> I have a sinking feeling that the expanded ue benefits are only for ppl who have been fired. How this will work for gig economy workers..no one actually gets fired.
> 
> It sounds nice to say they are helping gig workers, but you still need to get laid off.


"The government told me to stay home"

"I am afraid to drive in this current environment, I don't feel safe"

"I think I have the sniffles and don't feel well" for the win!!



Youburr said:


> A bill has been passed by one chamber of congress. Big difference between that and a bill has been signed into law.


Exactly


----------



## ColtDelta

Nate5Star said:


> So what do you all think about them specifically saying that Conman Trump, his cronies in the government, and none of his kids or inlaws could in any way benefit from this rescue bill?
> 
> Kind of a sad state of affairs when congress basically has to pass a law saying the president can't skim from the pot.


So what do you think about Nancy and crew voting themselves an additional $25,000,000?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

ColtDelta said:


> So what do you think about Nancy and crew voting themselves an additional $25,000,000?


Cvn t


----------



## Nate5Star

ColtDelta said:


> So what do you think about Nancy and crew voting themselves an additional $25,000,000?


Can you point out what page that is on?

I have actually read all 1,404 pages of the bill and can't find it. 
I don't rely on someone else's interpretation, I go to the source.


----------



## ColtDelta

Nate5Star said:


> Can you point out what page that is on?
> 
> I have actually read all 1,404 pages of the bill and can't find it.
> I don't rely on someone else's interpretation, I go to the source.


You're reading the old bill.

*Page 784. House of Representatives, salaries and expenses, $25,000,000 is still in there. They just moved it from page 136 in the 1119 page bill to page 784 in this 883 page bill.*


----------



## command3r

Nate5Star said:


> Can you point out what page that is on?
> 
> I have actually read all 1,404 pages of the bill and can't find it.
> I don't rely on someone else's interpretation, I go to the source.


He's talking about this










Right wing echo chamber has successfully put it in the minds of their sheep that congress allocating themselves money to deal with the Coronavirus is Nancy Pelosi giving herself a pay raise to buy her 10th yacht


----------



## nj9000

OldBay said:


> It's almost there.... But!
> 
> I have a sinking feeling that the expanded ue benefits are only for ppl who have been fired. How this will work for gig economy workers..no one actually gets fired.
> 
> It sounds nice to say they are helping gig workers, but you still need to get laid off.


The government will force Uber to shutdown for safety reasons, therefore we'll all be laid off?



command3r said:


> Yes, especially if you didn't file in 2018


Taxes have been filed.


----------



## SHalester

nj9000 said:


> The government will force Uber to shutdown for safety reasons,


buses and trains first.


----------



## nj9000

SHalester said:


> buses and trains first.


Marta buses and trains in ATL are already winding down for financial reasons. Since carbon footprint isn't as important now and public transportation decreases social distance, its not that far-fetched that public transport will be shut down. Maybe it'd all happen at the same time?


----------



## ColtDelta

command3r said:


> He's talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing echo chamber has successfully put it in the minds of their sheep that congress allocating themselves money to deal with the Coronavirus is Nancy Pelosi giving herself a pay raise to buy her 10th yacht


Did you read what you just posted? $5,000,000 reserved for coronvirus. $20,000,000 for salary and expenses.


----------



## nj9000

Nate5Star said:


> So what do you all think about them specifically saying that Conman Trump, his cronies in the government, and none of his kids or inlaws could in any way benefit from this rescue bill?
> 
> Kind of a sad state of affairs when congress basically has to pass a law saying the president can't skim from the pot.


But his businesses could use a bailout too? :laugh:


----------



## Nate5Star

Oh, the $25,000,000 to be set aside in case they need it for expenses (like hiring someone to watch over the myriad of funds)

I thought somehow Nancy and her friends were getting money.





nj9000 said:


> But his businesses could use a bailout too? :laugh:


Phuny you should say that. Was just reading an article yesterday about how his hotels and real estate holdings are losing money and his lawyers are asking for tax reductions because his properties are crashing due to the name brand association. And how his golf course in Ireland has been losing money since it opened, except that one time he visited Ireland and everyone had to eat there and the government paid for it.


----------



## ColtDelta

Nate5Star said:


> Oh, the $25,000,000 to be set aside in case they need it for expenses (like hiring someone to watch over the myriad of funds)
> 
> I thought somehow Nancy and her friends were getting money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phuny you should say that. Was just reading an article yesterday about how his hotels and real estate holdings are losing money and his lawyers are asking for tax reductions because his properties are crashing due to the name brand association. And how his golf course in Ireland has been losing money since it opened, except that one time he visited Ireland and everyone had to eat there and the government paid for it.


Nancy and friends are getting the money. They put in oversight of companies receiving money, but no oversight on themselves.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Can yall post the part with ride share drivers getting paid on the bill please.


----------



## Projecthelpusall

I quit driving 2 weeks ago, filed for unemployment. Not worth driving and getting the virus and then spreading it. It’s getting worse. Called all my creditors who are deferring my payments for 3 months. I’m staying home with my wife who is a school teacher laid off until summer. We have 4 kids in there 20s out of the house. There staying home. Stay at home, be patient. The world knows what is going on. They can’t kick you out, or turn off your power or water. If they did we would all be homeless. Out of money and spreading the virus even worse. Quit risking your life and others. We are early into this and never has anyone been through this. Have faith and most of all stay smart and clean and healthy.


----------



## UberTrent9

GammaRayBurst said:


> REPUBLUCan


Lol! Sure



Projecthelpusall said:


> I quit driving 2 weeks ago, filed for unemployment. Not worth driving and getting the virus and then spreading it. It's getting worse. Called all my creditors who are deferring my payments for 3 months. I'm staying home with my wife who is a school teacher laid off until summer. We have 4 kids in there 20s out of the house. There staying home. Stay at home, be patient. The world knows what is going on. They can't kick you out, or turn off your power or water. If they did we would all be homeless. Out of money and spreading the virus even worse. Quit risking your life and others. We are early into this and never has anyone been through this. Have faith and most of all stay smart and clean and healthy.


Your wife the teacher should teach you better grammar....their and they're, holy hell.



command3r said:


> He's talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing echo chamber has successfully put it in the minds of their sheep that congress allocating themselves money to deal with the Coronavirus is Nancy Pelosi giving herself a pay raise to buy her 10th yacht


Left wing Loonies believe every word out of the Dumbocrats mouthes.



ColtDelta said:


> Did you read what you just posted? $5,000,000 reserved for coronvirus. $20,000,000 for salary and expenses.


Nope, s/he's just another uninformed sheeple.


----------



## dgates01

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Um, it's NOT from HIM. It's OUR money that we will ALL need to pay back in some form. Trump's never been a giver. He's a lifelong grifter.


----------



## Nina2

I would decline the money as trump cannot bribe me into voting for him
I hate him as badly and Dara and Lyft CEO.


----------



## 2win

Lyle said:


> Not an Economist but knew a very famous one and he educated me. You are absolutely correct that this huge influx will invariably lead to inflation and they know it. However;an economy with high inflation is better than no economy at all.


Not sure I necessarily agree. Bailouts have no possibility of being fair and equal. Besides people getting their government cheese, corporations will too. I believe the end result will be more wealth inequality. I imagine what's left of the middle class will be dragged down to one giant level of poverty, by losing jobs and losing purchasing power. If instead we realized the realities of our broken economy the pain might be great but the outcome might be more fair. The insolvent would actually fail providing opportunity for the people to replace those businesses and services.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Nina2 said:


> I would decline the money as trump cannot bribe me into voting for him
> I hate him as badly and Dara and Lyft CEO.


Any chance you can take photo evidence of you sending the check back to the IRS, Virtue Signaler2? Thanks!


----------



## Phila-mena

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


If Biden is the other option....Sheeeeit! Hell Yeah!


----------



## command3r

UberTrent9 said:


> Left wing Loonies believe every word out of the Dumbocrats mouthes.
> 
> 
> Nope, s/he's just another uninformed sheeple.


Oh shit, "Dumbocrat", did it take both your brain cells to come up with that?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Nina2 said:


> I hate him as badly and Dara and Lyft CEO.


One of the little tells as to how much uber surpasses lyft, pple know the second ceo by name but can't name lyfts ceo and I believe they're still on ceo #1.


----------



## Trafficat

sellkatsell44 said:


> One of the little tells as to how much uber surpasses lyft, pple know the second ceo by name but can't name lyfts ceo and I believe they're still on ceo #1.


I know the name of the Lyft CEO, but mainly because Lyft has blasted his name into my e-mail box so many times.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

$600 weekly Federal Pandemic Bonus on top of regular calculated benefits.

This can't be right?










Broad language under which rideshare drivers would fall under


----------



## 45821

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Boyo, he is not giving away HIS money.


----------



## akwunomy

Illini said:


> I wonder how this will work. We are NOT unemployed. Uber is still operational.
> Obviously, fares are down, but we are not unemployed, unless they consider our choosing not to drive as unemployment.
> [/QUOTE
> ...And who said that UI is only given to people who are unemployed...you can still be working and be getting UI....if your hour fall/ and you go from working full time to part time for no fault of yours and your are actively looking to get job...that is the UI stipulation in part...


----------



## jeanocelot

The queen &#128120; said:


> How? What did you do to get it?


I'm getting it by being an American.


----------



## KevinJohnson

Ssgcraig said:


> It's not free money, someone will have to pay for it.


Your grandkids will be paying it back.


----------



## jeanocelot

kcdrvr15 said:


> IT's not your money, it's mine, they took it away from me when I was working, against my wishes, now they are going to give it to you. Be grateful that I'm letting them give it to you... don't spend it all in one place ok, and tell your landlord to go pound sand, he can't evict you during this crisis.


If you aren't patriotic enough to realize what an honor it is to pay taxes to our great nation, why don't you go emigrate, you ingrate!



KevinJohnson said:


> Your grandkids will be paying it back.


This won't get paid back, nor should it. The fact that with the onslaught of the robot economy, we are going to have so much wealth compared to now that the money supply will expand.


----------



## The queen 👸

jeanocelot said:


> I'm getting it by being an American.
> 
> View attachment 437695


That is it? Wow &#129321;



KevinJohnson said:


> Your grandkids will be paying it back.


Really? I though it was our money


----------



## UberBastid

GammaRayBurst said:


> In layman's terms what are us uber drivers getting


Let me demonstrate it for you:

Close your eyes, right tight.
Tight as you can.
Now, what do you see?

THAT'S what you get.



jeanocelot said:


> This won't get paid back, nor should it. The fact that with the onslaught of the robot economy, we are going to have so much wealth compared to now that the money supply will expand.


THAT is the funniest thing I've seen posted here in a long time.
Did you intend that to be comedy?

Best kind.


----------



## GaryWinFlorida

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


How on earth is it "taking" money from him? It isn't from him it's from taxpayers and it was negotiated into the bill by Pelosi and Schumer, not Trump. He could care less about anyone but Boeing as he says every day in his "briefings".


----------



## LADryver

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


The House will vote on it Friday. Then the President will sign it. Then the news will be all over on it.


----------



## got a p

nj9000 said:


> The government will force Uber to shutdown for safety reasons


this should have happened when we started seeing cases in america. we'd have a significantly smaller amount of cases to take care of and the lock-down would end much sooner. matter of fact why is the government saying keep 6 ft of distance and not forcing rideshare to shut down &#129300;


----------



## The queen 👸

got a p said:


> this should have happened when we started seeing cases in america.


Even the public transportation around the country have scaled down


----------



## got a p

non hanno imparato nulla dall'italia!!


----------



## The queen 👸

got a p said:


> non hanno imparato nulla dall'italia!!


Verissimo.


----------



## Erin C Banning

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


just got this e-mail from lyft summarizing the legislation passed by the Senate ... am copying the part of it describing the unemployment expansion below:

"
*Who Qualifies*
Most Lyft drivers use our platform as supplemental income while working as full-time or part-time employees elsewhere. For those of you who fall into this category, those receiving W2s from your part-time or full-time employer, you would be eligible for an expansion of existing unemployment compensation under the CARES Act if that job has been interrupted during the current health crisis.

Other drivers who are self-employed, including independent contractors, would be eligible to receive compensation through a new temporary Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program available upon enactment of the legislation through December 31, 2020. Those who are unable or unavailable to work as a direct result of the coronavirus public health emergency may qualify for this assistance. The program would offer up to 39 weeks of benefits - with weekly benefits of at least half the average weekly benefit under regular unemployment insurance plus an additional $600 per week for up to four months.

"

Of course, the devil lays in the definition of "directly affected." If it's defined as having been diagnosed and quarantined, it wouldn't be extended to drivers like me who've declined to drive for public health reasons, or drivers who have had their income affected by collapsing rider demand. Hopefully it will be defined broadly, but I haven't seen anything on the exact definition yet.


----------



## doggerel

Erin C Banning said:


> just got this e-mail from lyft summarizing the legislation passed by the Senate ... am copying the part of it describing the unemployment expansion below:
> 
> "
> *Who Qualifies*
> Most Lyft drivers use our platform as supplemental income while working as full-time or part-time employees elsewhere. For those of you who fall into this category, those receiving W2s from your part-time or full-time employer, you would be eligible for an expansion of existing unemployment compensation under the CARES Act if that job has been interrupted during the current health crisis.
> 
> Other drivers who are self-employed, including independent contractors, would be eligible to receive compensation through a new temporary Pandemic Unemployment Assistance program available upon enactment of the legislation through December 31, 2020. Those who are unable or unavailable to work as a direct result of the coronavirus public health emergency may qualify for this assistance. The program would offer up to 39 weeks of benefits - with weekly benefits of at least half the average weekly benefit under regular unemployment insurance plus an additional $600 per week for up to four months.
> 
> "
> 
> Of course, the devil lays in the definition of "directly affected." If it's defined as having been diagnosed and quarantined, it wouldn't be extended to drivers like me who've declined to drive for public health reasons, or drivers who have had their income affected by collapsing rider demand. Hopefully it will be defined broadly, but I haven't seen anything on the exact definition yet.


I've been doing this full time for almost 4 years now. I have two comorbidities, and I am 45. I suppose I COULD do delivery, but it just doesn't seem worth my life.

I'm not counting on unemployment. I'll try and apply, but I'm not counting on it. Fact is, for the full-timers, we are going to eventually have to go back out there and deliver. I know it is coming. That, or try to find a work-at-home gig of some kind.

1200 isn't going to go far.


----------



## Sepelion

doggerel said:


> I've been doing this full time for almost 4 years now. I have two comorbidities, and I am 45. I suppose I COULD do delivery, but it just doesn't seem worth my life.
> 
> I'm not counting on unemployment. I'll try and apply, but I'm not counting on it. Fact is, for the full-timers, we are going to eventually have to go back out there and deliver. I know it is coming. That, or try to find a work-at-home gig of some kind.
> 
> 1200 isn't going to go far.


Uber's entire "out" is the fact that there is "plenty of work" by switching to delivery mode (eats). That's why they're emailing drivers now and telling them in-app to switch to eats (I got that notification). So if your gov contacts them and says you complained about a lack of work for unemployment, Uber just says "there's plenty of eats work".

That, and nobody is fired, uber isn't offline. You technically still have your job, you're still working as an "essential worker" in the mass transit / taxi / for hire car category. It would literally take Uber telling the gov that you were predominantly a driver for passengers and that particular job is decimated and they agree you should get unemployment, but that won't happen because Uber will never touch language that is helpful to drivers if they think it might make them somehow liable.

Nobody is getting unemployment, even if your state is NY or CA that says you're an employee AND the pandemic is raging around you, your opportunity to go online and do rides (though very few, though very horrible ones like probably taking high-risk people to hospitals), is still there and "essential."

Maybe if there's a gig app where you are a clown for kids birthday parties, they'll get unemployment (even then some snot at the unemployment office will still probably say "did kids stop having birthdays?"). 99% of app gig workers are going to be turned away.

I'm not trying to be a downer, I'm telling you the roadblocks you're going to run into from Uber and the state. Really, this language all over the MSM about "gig workers getting unemployment" is some huge joke. What gig workers? Food delivery people still have work in this (more than ever, instacart is scramming for people), Uber is nagging people to go online on delivery/eats. There is no out that you have when the unemployment office tells you "Uber says you have delivery work available" or "your delivery platform has more work than ever, we contacted them."

Why did the news even run this "gig workers, uber, etc, will get unemployment" lie? Because politicians wanted to brag that they care about the little guy, and the news wanted to get clicks/ad revenue. Even NY'ers in the middle of the pandemic won't get unemployment. You have an essential job driving 1 person with full-blown COVID19 to an ER after waiting 2 hours for that ride, for $3 with no tip.


----------



## Erin C Banning

doggerel said:


> I've been doing this full time for almost 4 years now. I have two comorbidities, and I am 45. I suppose I COULD do delivery, but it just doesn't seem worth my life.
> 
> I'm not counting on unemployment. I'll try and apply, but I'm not counting on it. Fact is, for the full-timers, we are going to eventually have to go back out there and deliver. I know it is coming. That, or try to find a work-at-home gig of some kind.
> 
> 1200 isn't going to go far.


I agree with your read on the likely unemployment result, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Erin C Banning said:


> Those who are unable or unavailable to work as a direct result of the coronavirus public health emergency may qualify for this assistance.


I know this isn't the official, but look at the wording.
Yes, RS business sucks, but most ARE ABLE and AVAILABLE to work RS.
I'm thinking that makes it a decline for unemployment benefits.
We'll see.


----------



## Drepdom1

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Taking money from trump? &#128514;&#128514; that's our money, the same money they've used to bailout big businesses and the top 1%. Remember the huge tax cut? Big companies were the real winners and again the top 1%. That was our money too. Finally we are having a break too from our own money.. Taking money from trump lol.


----------



## Emp9

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! Sure
> 
> 
> Your wife the teacher should teach you better grammar....their and they're, holy hell.
> 
> 
> Left wing Loonies believe every word out of the Dumbocrats mouthes.
> 
> 
> Nope, s/he's just another uninformed sheeple.


Yet you will take the gig unemployment the dems fought for. Bobo


----------



## ubercrashdummy

Can you self certify that you are self-employed?










If you answered yes, then you may qualify if you meet the requirements of subsection I. There are many ways to qualify by self certifying one of these listed under subsection I as a self-employed individual.
























Finally, if you apply before the bill is signed by the President and allowing your State has time to enact the changes then you will probably be declined.


----------



## UberBastid

ubercrashdummy said:


> if you apply before the bill is signed by the President and allowing your State has time to enact the changes then you will probably be declined.


But (in my state) for each week I don't apply, I lose a weeks benefits.
Sunday is the cut off ... waiting for politicians ....

Also, California's web portal for applying for UI is down, and has been for two days.
Are systems beginning to crumble?


----------



## ubercrashdummy

UberBastid said:


> But (in my state) for each week I don't apply, I lose a weeks benefits.
> Sunday is the cut off ... waiting for politicians ....
> 
> Also, California's web portal for applying for UI is down, and has been for two days.
> Are systems beginning to crumble?


If you didn't qualify before this legislation is enacted, then you can't lose that week's benefit. This legislation, however, is retroactive back to January. Therefore once you are able to file, you should be paid for those week's you qualify for due to the new legislation.

These are significant changes. Some states will screw it up at first.

This will require both patience and persistence.


----------



## Erin C Banning

Taxi2Uber said:


> I know this isn't the official, but look at the wording.
> Yes, RS business sucks, but most ARE ABLE and AVAILABLE to work RS.
> I'm thinking that makes it a decline for unemployment benefits.
> We'll see.


that's my feeling too, looking at that language.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

The language of the bill was written broadly to cover lots of people who normally wouldn't qualify.

Any state that doesn't seek to qualify as many as possible, if only to give out the $600 per week federal pandemic compensation, would be complete morons.

Think about it. Of course you want as many citizens in your state ,who can be qualified, to get that $600 a week. Otherwise, you are going to create other problems with a large population who genuinely can't get enough income to even eat.

I know Lindsey Graham has urged states to close this "loophole" but it would be insane to do. Even South Carolina will realize getting the federal pandemic compensation into as many qualified citizens is in their best interest especially since that money is coming from the federal government.

This isn't a "looohole". This is the don't let your Uber drive starve provision. This is don't let your gig workers, self-employed contractors and others starve provision.

Will some people end up getting more in benefits than they did when they were working? Yes but who cares. This isn't a permanent benefit.


----------



## OldBay

ubercrashdummy said:


> The language of the bill was written broadly to cover lots of people who normally wouldn't qualify.
> 
> Any state that doesn't seek to qualify as many as possible, if only to give out the $600 per week federal pandemic compensation, would be complete morons.
> 
> Think about it. Of course you want as many citizens in your state ,who can be qualified, to get that $600 a week. Otherwise, you are going to create other problems with a large population who genuinely can't get enough income to even eat.
> 
> I know Lindsey Graham has urged states to close this "loophole" but it would be insane to do. Even South Carolina will realize getting the federal pandemic compensation into as many qualified citizens is in their best interest especially since that money is coming from the federal government.


Thanks for doing this research. I'm less hopeful that I will be covered by the legislation.

What clause do you think normal drivers would be covered by? Drivers who arent driving because there isn't any business.

Maybe (ii) - Has to quit because of CV.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

OldBay said:


> Thanks for doing this research. I'm less hopeful that I will be covered by the legislation.
> 
> What clause do you think normal drivers would be covered by? Drivers who arent driving because there isn't any business.
> 
> Maybe (ii) - Has to quit because of CV.


Yes, I think every driver could fit under (ii).

Personally, I believe I qualify under (dd) because my state has mandated school closings and I am now playing homeschool administrator and teacher in conjunction with my two kid's elementary school distance programs.

I also believe I qualify under (ee) as my county has issued a shelter in place order.

As every other driver that stops driving due to Covid-19, my business activity has ceased directly because of Covid-19 (ii).

Finally, I bet I will also qualify under (kk). As the secretary adds more reasons as this legislation is enacted and implemented.


----------



## FredF_hbg

GammaRayBurst said:


> REPUBLUCan


Eh it's not his money. Besides, the Democrat controller House is the only body of government that can create something like this. So get over it. No politics needed / required for a disaster like this. Victims of national calamities like this do not belong to any party


----------



## Defensive Driver

You ain't getting paid. You're all just a bunch of lowlife Rideshare drivers. 

You're pathetic for driving Rideshare.


----------



## The queen 👸

Defensive Driver said:


> You ain't getting paid. You're all just a bunch of lowlife Rideshare drivers.
> 
> You're pathetic for driving Rideshare.


Who peed in your cereal this minting you sexless man? Why are you rude?


----------



## Defensive Driver

The queen &#128120; said:


> Who peed in your cereal this minting you sexless man? Why are you rude?


Another lowlife Rideshare driver.


----------



## Sepelion

Defensive Driver said:


> Another lowlife Rideshare driver.


HI Dara


----------



## The queen 👸

Defensive Driver said:


> Another lowlife Rideshare driver.


Like you I guess .


----------



## Defensive Driver

The queen &#128120; said:


> Like you I guess .


Nope. I only drive Taxi now.

They give me a Car, Gas and Job protection. Much better Riders too. Cash tips.



Sepelion said:


> HI Dara


HI stupid Rideshare driver.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

ubercrashdummy said:


> Will some people end up getting more in benefits than they did when they were working?


And that was the issue that Linsay Graham had.
It incentivises people to NOT work or seek work.
I signed up for other apps to get a little more money flowing, but now I'm thinking to just not turn them on at all, and file.


ubercrashdummy said:


> Yes, I think every driver could fit under (ii).


I didn't see anything about reduced hrs, just "quitting" entirely. (I guess kk just refers to the the rest of the stuff not listed)
Again, if I work even sporadically, I'm afraid it might be an issue.


----------



## ubercrashdummy

Taxi2Uber said:


> And that was the issue that Linsay Graham had.
> It incentivises people to NOT work or seek work.
> I signed up for other apps to get a little more money flowing, but now I'm thinking to just not turn them on at all, and file.


The concern is valid but not during the crisis. We had crazy low unemployment just a few weeks ago. Once we get past this and we get the economy humming, we can focus on getting people back to work if they are using a safety net as a hammock.

I know many don't have the option to just stop. However, when your revenue slows down so much you can't make it, your self-employment functional ends.

I hope that everyone who needs a safety net will get it. Hopefully, each state will do the right thing. The crisis is real. People aren't being lazy. There are increasingly fewer options for many Americans.


----------



## RodB

I am not sure how it will work since we still have the ability to work. It just keeps getting more and more dangerous...


----------



## ubercrashdummy

RodB said:


> I am not sure how it will work since we still have the ability to work. It just keeps getting more and more dangerous...


Your profile says you are in Ohio.

Ohio has a shelter in place order as of the 23rd.

Your business is not essential and even if it was you can't follow the safety protocols for essential businesses which your Governor has stated are not optional.

Your state government has issued an order that forces you to stop. Simply being able to go online doesn't matter. Your government has essentially told you to close down.

Unless you have another job or source of income or some disqualifying reason, you would surely qualify for at least the Federal Pandemic compensation under the new bill the President just signed.


----------



## RodB

Uber is specifically listed as exempt and the governor has actually asked those in the transportation sector to work if possible for transportation for the essential workers. It is just getting more unsafe to do so.
....,................
The safety protocols could be a reason. Can't get enough sanitizer..the governor specifically said the state understands that the social distancing cannot be done in transportation


----------



## ubercrashdummy

Is your revenue driving essential employees to work and back enough to stay in business? Has the government's orders effectively put you out of business due to the overwhelming impact of the order on demand?

Just because rideshare is technically exempt, doesn't mean you have to continue, especially if it is no longer economically viable.

Also, you can't maintain the 6 foot distance protocol for essential businesses. You govenor says it isn't optional. You have to maintain that distance. Your government is in fact telling you to stop but is also saying you can keep driving.

If as a self employed person, you can self certify that the Covid-19 Pandemic has put you out of business, you have a claim for at least the Federal Pandemic compensation.


----------



## RodB

The revenue is down. I have no choice but to drive until I can get this or the stimulus check.

The governor said that the social distancing does not apply to the transportation sector but to have passengers sit in the back seats.

I am sure I will be able to get the unemployment but not sure how they are going to figure out who gets it and who don't.







This is so far this week.


----------



## DonRon

Defensive Driver said:


> You ain't getting paid. You're all just a bunch of lowlife Rideshare drivers.
> 
> You're pathetic for driving Rideshare.


You're like one of those idiots licking food at stores and restaurants... Just looking for attention. Loser


----------



## SteveAvery

Sepelion said:


> Uber's entire "out" is the fact that there is "plenty of work" by switching to delivery mode (eats). That's why they're emailing drivers now and telling them in-app to switch to eats (I got that notification). So if your gov contacts them and says you complained about a lack of work for unemployment, Uber just says "there's plenty of eats work".
> 
> That, and nobody is fired, uber isn't offline. You technically still have your job, you're still working as an "essential worker" in the mass transit / taxi / for hire car category. It would literally take Uber telling the gov that you were predominantly a driver for passengers and that particular job is decimated and they agree you should get unemployment, but that won't happen because Uber will never touch language that is helpful to drivers if they think it might make them somehow liable.
> 
> Nobody is getting unemployment, even if your state is NY or CA that says you're an employee AND the pandemic is raging around you, your opportunity to go online and do rides (though very few, though very horrible ones like probably taking high-risk people to hospitals), is still there and "essential."
> 
> Maybe if there's a gig app where you are a clown for kids birthday parties, they'll get unemployment (even then some snot at the unemployment office will still probably say "did kids stop having birthdays?"). 99% of app gig workers are going to be turned away.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a downer, I'm telling you the roadblocks you're going to run into from Uber and the state. Really, this language all over the MSM about "gig workers getting unemployment" is some huge joke. What gig workers? Food delivery people still have work in this (more than ever, instacart is scramming for people), Uber is nagging people to go online on delivery/eats. There is no out that you have when the unemployment office tells you "Uber says you have delivery work available" or "your delivery platform has more work than ever, we contacted them."
> 
> Why did the news even run this "gig workers, uber, etc, will get unemployment" lie? Because politicians wanted to brag that they care about the little guy, and the news wanted to get clicks/ad revenue. Even NY'ers in the middle of the pandemic won't get unemployment. You have an essential job driving 1 person with full-blown COVID19 to an ER after waiting 2 hours for that ride, for $3 with no tip.


Nah.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

ubercrashdummy said:


> Is your revenue driving essential employees to work and back enough to stay in business? Has the government's orders effectively put you out of business due to the overwhelming impact of the order on demand?
> 
> Just because rideshare is technically exempt, doesn't mean you have to continue, especially if it is no longer economically viable.
> 
> Also, you can't maintain the 6 foot distance protocol for essential businesses. You govenor says it isn't optional. You have to maintain that distance. Your government is in fact telling you to stop but is also saying you can keep driving.
> 
> If as a self employed person, you can self certify that the Covid-19 Pandemic has put you out of business, you have a claim for at least the Federal Pandemic compensation.


This is spot on imo.
In Philly we are only "permitted" to leave the house for exercise or essential items needed for survival.
Transportation is still considered "essential" so yes I could drive buuuuut do I want to risk my health and the health of others in order to operate my business? 
No, I do not.
I was told to keep a safe distance, stay home and limit my travel.
Great! No problem.
Pay me....


----------



## Darth Drivader

Are riders gonna get paid as well?


----------



## Grsdriver

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Are you a Republican who hates socialism but now somehow you're a socialist making fun of the people you used to call socialists? What does your argument even mean?


----------



## DowntownSac

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


You're so dumb. Why did you tell Uber just to maybe get some money. Sorry but Uber is not paying you. Good luck. Can even get the proper surge paid out with proof. Stupid little ant!!


----------



## Sepelion

RodB said:


> View attachment 438477
> 
> 
> Uber is specifically listed as exempt and the governor has actually asked those in the transportation sector to work if possible for transportation for the essential workers. It is just getting more unsafe to do so.
> ....,................
> The safety protocols could be a reason. Can't get enough sanitizer..the governor specifically said the state understands that the social distancing cannot be done in transportation


No unemployment. There you have it.


----------



## Defensive Driver

DonRon said:


> You're like one of those idiots licking food at stores and restaurants... Just looking for attention. Loser


You mad dude?

I drive Taxi. My company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection.

Oh and I also get Unemployment benefits in these fake crisis times.

Life is good. :smiles:

Oh hey... have you even received some wipes from your Rideshare company?



Sepelion said:


> No unemployment. There you have it.


I get Unemployment Benefits from Taxi. :smiles:

You should stand on the corner for Unemployment Benefits.



Sepelion said:


> No unemployment. There you have it.


I get Unemployment Benefits from Taxi. :smiles:

You should stand on the corner for Unemployment Benefits.


----------



## Karen carpenter

Say you were driving 40 hours a week doing rideshare. You made $1,000 a week for that 40 hours. In the past two weeks you drove the same 40 hours and collected $300 a week. You have lost wages are entitled to partial unemployment.unclear if on top of that partial unemployment you get the full $600 extra from the stimulus package. Will know in the next couple of days.


----------



## The queen 👸

Defensive Driver said:


> You mad dude?
> 
> I drive Taxi. My company gives me a Car, Gas and Union Job Protection.
> 
> Oh and I also get Unemployment benefits in these fake crisis times.
> 
> Life is good. :smiles:
> 
> Oh hey... have you even received some wipes from your Rideshare company?
> 
> 
> I get Unemployment Benefits from Taxi. :smiles:
> 
> You should stand on the corner for Unemployment Benefits.
> 
> 
> I get Unemployment Benefits from Taxi. :smiles:
> 
> You should stand on the corner for Unemployment Benefits.


Why are you so rude? Really . You should apologize.


----------



## OldBay

Taxi2Uber said:


> And that was the issue that Linsay Graham had.
> It incentivises people to NOT work or seek work.
> I signed up for other apps to get a little more money flowing, but now I'm thinking to just not turn them on at all, and file.
> 
> I didn't see anything about reduced hrs, just "quitting" entirely. (I guess kk just refers to the the rest of the stuff not listed)
> Again, if I work even sporadically, I'm afraid it might be an issue.


Interesting thing is that with the 600 supplemental, it is for at most 4 months. After that time, people will be back to making some small $ of their original income.

Another interesting thing about UE, is that they require you to apply for jobs every week. You have to show that you were trying to find other work. TBD if this will be required, but I suspect it might be.

Another interesting thing about this situation, is that the government could curtail benefits if things seem to be moving along well. Lets say two months from now its mostly contained, they could cut the supplemental 600.

My strategy will depend upon how this plays out.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

OldBay said:


> Another interesting thing about UE, is that they require you to apply for jobs every week


I believe they suspended that requirement.


----------



## Cossio

GammaRayBurst said:


> It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


*Call J.G. Wentworth:*


----------



## Karen carpenter

OldBay said:


> Interesting thing is that with the 600 supplemental, it is for at most 4 months. After that time, people will be back to making some small $ of their original income.
> 
> Another interesting thing about UE, is that they require you to apply for jobs every week. You have to show that you were trying to find other work. TBD if this will be required, but I suspect it might be.
> 
> Another interesting thing about this situation, is that the government could curtail benefits if things seem to be moving along well. Lets say two months from now its mostly contained, they could cut the supplemental 600.
> 
> My strategy will depend upon how this p
> 
> 
> Taxi2Uber said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they suspended that requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they did!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cossio

GammaRayBurst said:


> So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


Yes, at least in my state (IL) you do. Your unemployment will be evaluated. Incidentally Lyft just banned me last week based on a phantom complaint.

How much you get is based on your state + the extra 600 (I think) the feds will give you.


----------



## I'll street blues

DowntownSac said:


> You're so dumb. Why did you tell Uber just to maybe get some money. Sorry but Uber is not paying you. Good luck. Can even get the proper surge paid out with proof. Stupid little ant!!


Oh you mad at something you heard a stranger say on the internet. Get your mind right lil homie . And the keyword was I turned in a doctor note that states I should isolate. You probably don't even have insurance. Smh


----------



## dgates01

DonRon said:


> You're like one of those idiots licking food at stores and restaurants... Just looking for attention. Loser


Just ignore him. ALL his posts say the same thing "You're pathetic for driving Rideshare!". Either the loser used to be a taxi driver, or his girlfriend left him for a RS driver.


----------



## zombieguy

There are 200 million people in this country that are being told to stay home, only go out if needed. What some of you fail to understand is that we are not under normal circumstances, normal Unemployment circumstances do not apply. There is no way to know how anyone would be affected by the virus. Most people may be sick for 2 weeks and recover. Those that recover, may end up with permanent lung damage. Those that don't...they die. Do you understand that? You can die, no matter how old you are. This virus can kill you in 2 weeks. Just because you are a rideshare driver and technically ridesharing is still available doesn't disqualify you from Unemployment especially when ridesharing puts you at risk of contracting a virus that can kill you. No one at Unemployment in any state is going to call Uber for a multitude of reasons but mostly because they know there is a worldwide pandemic that can possibly kill you if you get infected and they know people are being told to stay home including you and there is a lack of work and they know that. Rides are down 90%. Also, they don't care that much, they won't go that deep investigating you or your claim nor do they have the time. Just like during normal circumstances, when people collect unemployment they don't keep track if you are actually looking for a job, you put in your claim once a week and that's that. Its amazing how people just don't get it. This isn't hey they will give me $600 to stay home so I'll just stay home and not work. Its stay home to stop the spread and to stay alive. Plus, no one is out because in places like NY, and NJ, they are giving tickets for people gathering or being out for no reason. So no one is expecting you to drive around for 10 hours to make $30, waste gas and lose money or lose your life! No one is social distancing in stores which is why people continue to get sick. The numbers are rising faster than they expected and if this continues, no matter what Trump says about opening the country, there will be even more restrictions to keep people home.


----------



## mbd

Karen carpenter said:


> Say you were driving 40 hours a week doing rideshare. You made $1,000 a week for that 40 hours. In the past two weeks you drove the same 40 hours and collected $300 a week. You have lost wages are entitled to partial unemployment.unclear if on top of that partial unemployment you get the full $600 extra from the stimulus package. Will know in the next couple of days.


600$ + 50% of the states max Unemployment Insurance . If States max UI is 500$, you will get 250$/week
600+250=850
What if you made only 100$ week&#129300;
They will have a low threshold figure, they don't know that number yet.So you could get maybe 600$+ the low threshold amount
UI will go till December
600 goes till July end.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


Read it yourself, or listen to the news.


----------



## Djfourmoney

It's 900 pages not 1 million. I am really tired of people trying to be funny with something serious.

I'm not going back over 11 pages so here's what I know, I've read the FAQ on the Ways and Means website.

1) $1200 one time payment, 93.3% of Americans will get this. I doubt anybody here made $75K/$150K combined...
2) $500 per child 
3) $600 per week UEB (Unemployment Benefits) + whatever you normally would qualify for based on the last quarter you worked.

Gig Economy workers are eligible, that means YOU. If you are still working like most of us (switched to delivering food or Amazon Flex) you will get what's called supplement income. You will get that + $600 per week.

It last for 13 weeks and the looking for work requirement has been waived. You could stop working and just sit it out for 13 weeks, if you wanted.

This is not a stimulus as some have termed it, this is for 6-8 weeks and then will be revisited. The Senate is out until April 23rd I believe so nothing will happen unless there is an emergency.

Enjoy it for single folks like me that's $9000 you'll receive over the next 3 months + one week.

If you filed taxes in 2018 and have direct deposit setup with the IRS, you'll get your money in about 3 weeks, could be sooner.

Unbanked and those who haven't filed they will use your SSN to identify you. One idea being floated is instead of checks and delay receiving it up to 3 months, they will issue you a prepaid debt card with the cash loaded onto it.

If you want it faster I suggest you file, even if you owe the Gov money they will not touch the $1200, it's tax free. It's written into the text of the law if you don't believe me.

The only thing you pay taxes on is the Unemployment Benefits.



Karen carpenter said:


> Say you were driving 40 hours a week doing rideshare. You made $1,000 a week for that 40 hours. In the past two weeks you drove the same 40 hours and collected $300 a week. You have lost wages are entitled to partial unemployment.unclear if on top of that partial unemployment you get the full $600 extra from the stimulus package. Will know in the next couple of days.


 If you qualify for any unemployment benefits you'll get $600 per week on top of whatever you qualify for.



OldBay said:


> Interesting thing is that with the 600 supplemental, it is for at most 4 months. After that time, people will be back to making some small $ of their original income.
> 
> Another interesting thing about UE, is that they require you to apply for jobs every week. You have to show that you were trying to find other work. TBD if this will be required, but I suspect it might be.
> 
> Another interesting thing about this situation, is that the government could curtail benefits if things seem to be moving along well. Lets say two months from now its mostly contained, they could cut the supplemental 600.
> 
> My strategy will depend upon how this plays out.


 You are not required to look for work, it's in the law. if you qualify you get $600 + whatever your suppose to get.



Cossio said:


> Yes, at least in my state (IL) you do. Your unemployment will be evaluated. Incidentally Lyft just banned me last week based on a phantom complaint.
> 
> How much you get is based on your state + the extra 600 (I think) the feds will give you.


 It's never phantom... Look I'm really tired of stuff like this. Most rideshare and delivery drivers are social misfits. The complaint is likely baseless but never the less you can prove you drove the last quarter can't you? You should qualify for unemployment under this law.



ubercrashdummy said:


> Yes, I think every driver could fit under (ii).
> 
> Personally, I believe I qualify under (dd) because my state has mandated school closings and I am now playing homeschool administrator and teacher in conjunction with my two kid's elementary school distance programs.
> 
> I also believe I qualify under (ee) as my county has issued a shelter in place order.
> 
> As every other driver that stops driving due to Covid-19, my business activity has ceased directly because of Covid-19 (ii).
> 
> Finally, I bet I will also qualify under (kk). As the secretary adds more reasons as this legislation is enacted and implemented.


 I'm amazed that many people -

1) Couldn't bother to read it, the FAQ or the many breakdowns on Vox, CNN, Fox News, MSMBC, CNN Business, Fox Business, etc.

2) Grasping at straws trying to disqualify themselves from unemployment before applying.

Even if your are still working you'll get $600. I switched to doing delivery only last year. I make less than I did doing rideshare and I was taking care of my parents as well.



KevinJohnson said:


> Your grandkids will be paying it back.


At some point in the near future there will be a debt jubilee. In any event people that make this stupid argument aren't serious people at all.

So glad we've shut out the Riverside County and Fresno County Clucks out of the discussion.


Nina2 said:


> I would decline the money as trump cannot bribe me into voting for him
> I hate him as badly and Dara and Lyft CEO.


 Don't vote for him, I didn't. Congress did this, they pass laws daily. You guys are a strange bunch. After years of paying taxes as a W2 worker I finally get a decent chunk of it back, thanks. I'll add it to the $600 we got from GWB, I think that was 2003.


----------



## Karen carpenter

Reuters
FRI MAR 27, 2020 / 9:29 PM EDT
Explainer: Why U.S. gig economy workers need an act of Congress to get jobless pay
Tina B
REUTERS/STEPHEN YANG
NEW YORK (Reuters) -

Until now, people who work as contractors for platforms such as Uber have not had access to unemployment benefits reserved for full-time employees of traditional businesses.

Companies including Uber Technologies Inc, Lyft Inc, GrubHub Inc, DoorDash Inc and Postmates save money by not paying costly benefits and offloading some of the traditional employer-side responsibilities on to workers the platforms classify as independent contractors.

State authorities use data on wages submitted by employers to calculate unemployment pay. Gig economy companies do not report that information, making it difficult for drivers to claim unemployment benefits.


What is changing with the federal coronavirus bill?

Under the Coronavirus Relief Bill, contractors and self-employed workers are included for unemployment benefits if they can show they have been affected by COVID-19.

The requirements are defined broadly and should allow nearly every gig worker to claim benefits, said Bryan Lazarski, a labor and employment lawyer.

The program offers up to 39 weeks of benefits based on the most recent tax return, with per-week payout levels depending on the state of the worker. Workers receive an additional $600 per week for up to four months.

What documents do gig workers have to submit?

It is still unclear what paperwork they will need to submit. The U.S. Department of Labor is expected to issue guidelines soon, said Susan Houseman, vice president at the Upjohn Institute for Employment Research.

The coronavirus package refers to laws invoked during natural disasters. Under those laws, some states allow self-employed workers to submit check stubs, bank statements, work orders and affidavits as proof of income, Houseman said.

Does the federal bill change anything about gig workers' status?

The bill is limited to the current coronavirus crisis and the year 2020. It does not include reforms of the current unemployment system.

(Reporting by Tina Bellon in New York; editing by Nick Macfie)

Our standards: The Thomson Reuters Trust Principles.
MORE FROM REUTERS

As U.S. virus cases exceed 100,000, doctors decry scarcity of drugs and equipment
4h ago
Historic $2.2 trillion coronavirus bill passes U.S. House, becomes law
4h ago


----------



## Nina2

Djfourmoney said:


> Don't vote for him, I didn't. Congress did this, they pass laws daily. You guys are a strange bunch. After years of paying taxes as a W2 worker I finally get a decent chunk of it back, thanks. I'll add it to the $600 we got from GWB, I think that was 2003.


I never voted for him in 2016 and will never vote for him in 2020 
I also never voted for GWB


----------



## Briakeyz

I just applied for unemployment (california), I hope everyone gets their money. Bless you all! 🙏🏾💰💰🙏🏾


----------



## Carblar

OldBay said:


> Interesting thing is that with the 600 supplemental, it is for at most 4 months. After that time, people will be back to making some small $ of their original income.
> 
> Another interesting thing about UE, is that they require you to apply for jobs every week. You have to show that you were trying to find other work. TBD if this will be required, but I suspect it might be.
> 
> Another interesting thing about this situation, is that the government could curtail benefits if things seem to be moving along well. Lets say two months from now its mostly contained, they could cut the supplemental 600.
> 
> My strategy will depend upon how this plays out.


In Georgia if you are unemployed due to Coronavirus, you do not have to show that you are applying for jobs every week. I don't know if that is the case of other states but it'll tell you after you file



Djfourmoney said:


> It's 900 pages not 1 million. I am really tired of people trying to be funny with something serious.
> 
> I'm not going back over 11 pages so here's what I know, I've read the FAQ on the Ways and Means website.
> 
> 1) $1200 one time payment, 93.3% of Americans will get this. I doubt anybody here made $75K/$150K combined...
> 2) $500 per child
> 3) $600 per week UEB (Unemployment Benefits) + whatever you normally would qualify for based on the last quarter you worked.
> 
> Gig Economy workers are eligible, that means YOU. If you are still working like most of us (switched to delivering food or Amazon Flex) you will get what's called supplement income. You will get that + $600 per week.
> 
> It last for 13 weeks and the looking for work requirement has been waived. You could stop working and just sit it out for 13 weeks, if you wanted.
> 
> This is not a stimulus as some have termed it, this is for 6-8 weeks and then will be revisited. The Senate is out until April 23rd I believe so nothing will happen unless there is an emergency.
> 
> Enjoy it for single folks like me that's $9000 you'll receive over the next 3 months + one week.
> 
> If you filed taxes in 2018 and have direct deposit setup with the IRS, you'll get your money in about 3 weeks, could be sooner.
> 
> Unbanked and those who haven't filed they will use your SSN to identify you. One idea being floated is instead of checks and delay receiving it up to 3 months, they will issue you a prepaid debt card with the cash loaded onto it.
> 
> If you want it faster I suggest you file, even if you owe the Gov money they will not touch the $1200, it's tax free. It's written into the text of the law if you don't believe me.
> 
> The only thing you pay taxes on is the Unemployment Benefits.
> 
> 
> If you qualify for any unemployment benefits you'll get $600 per week on top of whatever you qualify for.
> 
> 
> You are not required to look for work, it's in the law. if you qualify you get $600 + whatever your suppose to get.
> 
> 
> It's never phantom... Look I'm really tired of stuff like this. Most rideshare and delivery drivers are social misfits. The complaint is likely baseless but never the less you can prove you drove the last quarter can't you? You should qualify for unemployment under this law.
> 
> 
> I'm amazed that many people -
> 
> 1) Couldn't bother to read it, the FAQ or the many breakdowns on Vox, CNN, Fox News, MSMBC, CNN Business, Fox Business, etc.
> 
> 2) Grasping at straws trying to disqualify themselves from unemployment before applying.
> 
> Even if your are still working you'll get $600. I switched to doing delivery only last year. I make less than I did doing rideshare and I was taking care of my parents as well.
> 
> 
> At some point in the near future there will be a debt jubilee. In any event people that make this stupid argument aren't serious people at all.
> 
> So glad we've shut out the Riverside County and Fresno County Clucks out of the discussion.
> 
> Don't vote for him, I didn't. Congress did this, they pass laws daily. You guys are a strange bunch. After years of paying taxes as a W2 worker I finally get a decent chunk of it back, thanks. I'll add it to the $600 we got from GWB, I think that was 2003.


Great post lots of good data. I agree these political arguments are silly, like you said we have election so if you don't like someone you can vote against them. The fact is this was a bipartisan action taken by Congress and the president. Regardless of what anyone thinks of motives or agendas, it was necessary to keep people afloat if only to avoid major civil unrest.



Carblar said:


> In Georgia if you are unemployed due to Coronavirus, you do not have to show that you are applying for jobs every week. I don't know if that is the case of other states but it'll tell you after you file
> 
> 
> Great post lots of good data. I agree these political arguments are silly, like you said we have election so if you don't like someone you can vote against them. The fact is this was a bipartisan action taken by Congress and the president. Regardless of what anyone thinks of motives or agendas, it was necessary to keep people afloat if only to avoid major civil unrest.


I really appreciate your comm recent approach to things. We need more of that nowadays with everyone freaking out about money and the virus etc.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Djfourmoney said:


> 93.3% of Americans will get this. I doubt anybody here made $75K/$150K combined...


This is like me doubting that anyone would be eligible for this until I realized i Live in a weird bubble and everyone else is normal.

93.3% of Americans... really?


----------



## OldBay

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is like me doubting that anyone would be eligible for this until I realized i Live in a weird bubble and everyone else is normal.
> 
> 93.3% of Americans... really?
> 
> :frown:


Don't you drive people in america? Most of the pax can't afford cars and work in fast food or low wage jobs. 93.3% of people make less than 100K.


----------



## sellkatsell44

OldBay said:


> Don't you drive people in america? Most of the pax can't afford cars and work in fast food or low wage jobs. 93.3% of people make less than 100K.


Nope, thought about it and that's how I ended up here.

I used to also help pple in America or this part of America with their bank accounts. Had kids come from university of Waterloo get paid as interns for three months $18k from twitter and this was 4 years ago so I'm sure pre corvid it was a lot more given time/inflation.


----------



## Djfourmoney

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is like me doubting that anyone would be eligible for this until I realized i Live in a weird bubble and everyone else is normal.
> 
> 93.3% of Americans... really?
> 
> :frown:





Briakeyz said:


> I just applied for unemployment (california), I hope everyone gets their money. Bless you all! &#128591;&#127998;&#128176;&#128176;&#128591;&#127998;


 I would wait for the guidelines to be published by the Labor Dept I will assume. It will appear also on the front page of your state EDD page or buried in the press releases.

They said "impacted by the virus". I have to wonder a little, which is why I want to wait and make sure. I am still working so it's typically easier for them to justify giving you assistance, at least in California that's my experience.

The difference is we're eligible now when previously I was approved on my W2 job and didn't state my 1099 income.


----------



## Atavar

I put in my application yesterday. Here's hoping but I'm not holding my breath. I do have my 1099-K ready to send them if they ask but thy should already have access to that for auditing.


----------



## libingbing

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Hey dumbfuKKK. The original phase 3 senate bill proposed by McTurtle did not include unemployment benefits for gig workers. Nancy & Chuck fought for the gig workers to be included. You should get on your knees and thank them, since the President party didn't give a crap about you. So now that you know who fought for the gig workers, will you still be first in line for the hand out?


----------



## SHalester

OldBay said:


> Most of the pax can't afford cars and work in fast food or low wage jobs


you have a link for that stat? Or is that an opinion of yours only? Because gotta say it is way off for my market. Just saying.


----------



## OldBay

SHalester said:


> you have a link for that stat? Or is that an opinion of yours only? Because gotta say it is way off for my market. Just saying.


I live between DC and baltimore markets. The vast majority of my rides are low income. On the weekends it is more established people.

I'm going to guess you are PT/weekend driver.


----------



## SHalester

OldBay said:


> I'm going to guess you are PT/weekend driver.


half credit. PT, no no no never never never weekend or nights. BUT, i have to say, in my market, besides the 'under market' apt buildings my pax are kinda loaded, semi loaded, or totally loaded. They need rides. Airport, BART (think trains) and sometimes work, tho my shift time that ain't a rule. 
And Uber isn't exactly 'cheap'; so any pax has a credit card and mostly can make payments, well, or could make payments. 
I guess my opinion is formed from the 'burbs' and not a 'city', aye?


----------



## Djfourmoney

I was asked to flesh this out some more -

Text of the Law - https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/6201

Unemployment Benefits "Unemployment on Steroids" - FAQ (Ways and Means) Here

There is also a $1200 one-time payment and this was a compromise, the Financial Services Committee and Ways and Means both suggested much higher payouts.

This is not a stimulus which is what CNN is choosing to call it, it's emergency relief. This will be revisited in the near future, if this is not enough, contact your congressman.

The highlights -

$1200 one-time payment. The amount starts ratcheting down at $75K individual until $99K, which at that point you will receive a tax credit instead of cash. That include $500 per child so, a typical family (two adults, two children) will receive = $3400

Gig Economy workers are now eligible for Unemployment Benefits and are able to receive the $600 a week "Unemployment On Steroids" plus an extension of unemployment benefits overall.

The $600 a week boost last for up to 4 months.

How will you get the money -

If you have filed taxes recently (2018) and setup direct deposit with the IRS to get your return, you are great shape to get your money quickly.

Some estimates are three weeks. The law was signed on Friday, March 27th 2020; So I would think the countdown starts on Monday, March 30.

My guess is: April 10th

Do not apply for UBI yet! These things aren't revisited once you are denied. When the guidelines are released by the various Fed authorities that will send this money out to the states with the rules, that is when you apply. In California 1099 workers will not receive benefits until the guidelines are available for the states to follow.

If you qualify (and most of us will), you get your base benefit + $600 per week. You do the math, you'll likely make more sitting at home than you would actually working. But if you can work, you still get the benefits and the $600 per week if you apply. I encourage you to do so.

The unbanked, those who didn't file taxes, recently paroled, etc.

If you have a SSN (Social Security Number), you will receive $1200. If you have a Green Card, you have a SSN card, you will get $1200.

How you get it is up for debate currently. It could be checks but that takes months to get. Last time it took 3-4 months to get a check.

It's been floated to get the money sooner they will use prepaid debt cards. I will update as soon as I know.

Those that are unbanked and haven't filed your taxes for 2018 or 2019, I would do it now. Here's why -

You'll get your money around the same time 70 million Americans will (the number of people who file taxes electronically and have direct deposit setup with the IRS). Otherwise you'll have to wait for either the Fed or IRS who will be charged with sending out the money to figure out what best to do.

If you don't have a bank account because of the Chex system, you can try to get a 2nd chance account with Wells Fargo, Bank of America or Chase since they don't use Chex to approve accounts.

You have other options, including Movo and Chime which are completely online and on your smartphone. American Express Serve has no fees if you keep a balance. Paypal also has the benefit of loading money on the card from your Paypal accounts. There's much you can do with your Paypal card, including exchanging Bitcoin into something useful.

All those accounts have free direct deposit.

I hope this helps.

Important Links (let me know if they are broken) -

Beware of stimulus check scams (already?)

How much will you get?

Excellent information on Forbes and Bloomberg you're limited on how many stories you can access, use it wisely.



SHalester said:


> you have a link for that stat? Or is that an opinion of yours only? Because gotta say it is way off for my market. Just saying.


 I didn't do the daytime much but the majority of pax did not have a car. Rent is especially high in Los Angeles County. Some rather take the bus and use rideshare than to buy a car. If you live in Koreatown parking is especially difficult at night.


----------



## Carblar

Djfourmoney said:


> I was asked to flesh this out some more -
> 
> Text of the Law - https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/6201
> 
> Unemployment Benefits "Unemployment on Steroids" - FAQ (Ways and Means) Here
> 
> There is also a $1200 one-time payment and this was a compromise, the Financial Services Committee and Ways and Means both suggested much higher payouts.
> 
> This is not a stimulus which is what CNN is choosing to call it, it's emergency relief. This will be revisited in the near future, if this is not enough, contact your congressman.
> 
> The highlights -
> 
> $1200 one-time payment. The amount starts ratcheting down at $75K individual until $99K, which at that point you will receive a tax credit instead of cash. That include $500 per child so, a typical family (two adults, two children) will receive = $3400
> 
> Gig Economy workers are now eligible for Unemployment Benefits and are able to receive the $600 a week "Unemployment On Steroids" plus an extension of unemployment benefits overall.
> 
> The $600 a week boost last for up to 4 months.
> 
> How will you get the money -
> 
> If you have filed taxes recently (2018) and setup direct deposit with the IRS to get your return, you are great shape to get your money quickly.
> 
> Some estimates are three weeks. The law was signed on Friday, March 27th 2020; So I would think the countdown starts on Monday, March 30.
> 
> My guess is: April 10th
> 
> Do not apply for UBI yet! These things aren't revisited once you are denied. When the guidelines are released by the various Fed authorities that will send this money out to the states with the rules, that is when you apply. In California 1099 workers will not receive benefits until the guidelines are available for the states to follow.
> 
> If you qualify (and most of us will), you get your base benefit + $600 per week. You do the math, you'll likely make more sitting at home than you would actually working. But if you can work, you still get the benefits and the $600 per week if you apply. I encourage you to do so.
> 
> The unbanked, those who didn't file taxes, recently paroled, etc.
> 
> If you have a SSN (Social Security Number), you will receive $1200. If you have a Green Card, you have a SSN card, you will get $1200.
> 
> How you get it is up for debate currently. It could be checks but that takes months to get. Last time it took 3-4 months to get a check.
> 
> It's been floated to get the money sooner they will use prepaid debt cards. I will update as soon as I know.
> 
> Those that are unbanked and haven't filed your taxes for 2018 or 2019, I would do it now. Here's why -
> 
> You'll get your money around the same time 70 million Americans will (the number of people who file taxes electronically and have direct deposit setup with the IRS). Otherwise you'll have to wait for either the Fed or IRS who will be charged with sending out the money to figure out what best to do.
> 
> If you don't have a bank account because of the Chex system, you can try to get a 2nd chance account with Wells Fargo, Bank of America or Chase since they don't use Chex to approve accounts.
> 
> You have other options, including Movo and Chime which are completely online and on your smartphone. American Express Serve has no fees if you keep a balance. Paypal also has the benefit of loading money on the card from your Paypal accounts. There's much you can do with your Paypal card, including exchanging Bitcoin into something useful.
> 
> All those accounts have free direct deposit.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> Important Links (let me know if they are broken) -
> 
> Beware of stimulus check scams (already?)
> 
> How much will you get?
> 
> Excellent information on Forbes and Bloomberg you're limited on how many stories you can access, use it wisely.
> 
> 
> I didn't do the daytime much but the majority of pax did not have a car. Rent is especially high in Los Angeles County. Some rather take the bus and use rideshare than to buy a car. If you live in Koreatown parking is especially difficult at night.


Only thing I disagree with is at least in Georgia it isn't too early to file for unemployment. They already have self-employed as an option as well as the reason being COVID. The process still will take a little while but it won't be rejected


----------



## Atavar

Minnesota also has Covid on the form, but they are pretty sketchy about the self employment and really zero in on social security.


----------



## nj9000

Carblar said:


> In Georgia if you are unemployed due to Coronavirus, you do not have to show that you are applying for jobs every week. I don't know if that is the case of other states but it'll tell you after you file
> 
> 
> Great post lots of good data. I agree these political arguments are silly, like you said we have election so if you don't like someone you can vote against them. The fact is this was a bipartisan action taken by Congress and the president. Regardless of what anyone thinks of motives or agendas, it was necessary to keep people afloat if only to avoid major civil unrest.
> 
> 
> I really appreciate your comm recent approach to things. We need more of that nowadays with everyone freaking out about money and the virus etc.


I'm in Georgia, when will the effects of the stimulus package take effect? When should I apply for unemployment?


----------



## zombieguy

Djfourmoney said:


> Do not apply for UBI yet! These things aren't revisited once you are denied. When the guidelines are released by the various Fed authorities that will send this money out to the states with the rules, that is when you apply. In California 1099 workers will not receive benefits until the guidelines are available for the states to follow.


This is wrong. You should apply. Every state knows what's going on. Every state will most likely ask for more info and there may be a waiting period, and if there is you will get retro from the date you applied. If you get denied which I highly doubt IMO, every state has an appeals process. In 2002 I was getting UI, there was a 13 week extension that was expiring, I got 2 weeks of the extension and it expired and I was told to keep claiming benefits every week because once the extension gets signed you will get retro for those weeks. George W. signed the extension a few weeks later and I got those weeks. if you wait to apply, and I am sure its different for every state, there are much more hoops to jump through to get retro because you want the 3 weeks prior before the date of your claim.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


that makes no sense. It's not Trump's money and you know darn well democrats are not opposed to social programs to help the needy.

But, here's a sentence that does make sense:

Are conservatives who hate socialism going to accept the CV bill money?


----------



## MrDude

Oscar Levant said:


> Are conservatives who hate socialism going to accept the CV bill money?


Because one time spending during a pandemic and perpetual generational welfare dependence are, like, pretty much equivalent.


----------



## Djfourmoney

zombieguy said:


> This is wrong. You should apply. Every state knows what's going on. Every state will most likely ask for more info and there may be a waiting period, and if there is you will get retro from the date you applied. If you get denied which I highly doubt IMO, every state has an appeals process. In 2002 I was getting UI, there was a 13 week extension that was expiring, I got 2 weeks of the extension and it expired and I was told to keep claiming benefits every week because once the extension gets signed you will get retro for those weeks. George W. signed the extension a few weeks later and I got those weeks. if you wait to apply, and I am sure its different for every state, there are much more hoops to jump through to get retro because you want the 3 weeks prior before the date of your claim.


 Understood, I want to make sure I qualify. I don't think the states don't know. but how often does the right and left hands have no idea what each other is doing?

I'll apply April 1st, I already have an account....



nj9000 said:


> I'm in Georgia, when will the effects of the stimulus package take effect? When should I apply for unemployment?


 Treasury Sec was on all the political talk shows on Sunday. He is sticking to his three week window for the checks/direct deposit.

Guidelines for employers keeping their workers to qualify for loans and grants is already up on the Dept of Labor's website.

I wasn't going to apply until April 1st, but it's been suggested and I don't disagree you should apply ASAP and then go through the appeals process if denied.



MrDude said:


> Because one time spending during a pandemic and perpetual generational welfare dependence are, like, pretty much equivalent.


 Nobody who got -

$600 in 2003 or took advantage of the cash for clunkers program sent the money back trust me...

Unemployment Benefits, what's in the law - HERE


----------



## GammaRayBurst

jesus..... Can't even get ahold of Texas Unemployment to try and apply for 2 weeks now... THEY DON'T WANT TO GIVE THAT MONEY OUT -_-


----------



## Cossio

GammaRayBurst said:


> jesus..... Can't even get ahold of Texas Unemployment to try and apply for 2 weeks now... THEY DON'T WANT TO GIVE THAT MONEY OUT -_-


Apply online dingus:

https://www.twc.texas.gov/jobseekers/unemployment-benefits-services#applyBenefits


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Cossio said:


> Apply online dingus:
> 
> https://www.twc.texas.gov/jobseekers/unemployment-benefits-services#applyBenefits


 Says to call the number


----------



## Cossio

GammaRayBurst said:


> Says to call the number


No it doesn't. It says call or file online. Click the link...nevermind, I'll post it myself:

https://apps.twc.state.tx.us/UBS/security/selfRegister.do
Register and follow the instructions.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Cossio said:


> No it doesn't. It says call or file online. Click the link...nevermind, I'll post it myself:
> 
> https://apps.twc.state.tx.us/UBS/security/selfRegister.do
> Register and follow the instructions.


I dod enter my social and everything than asks me to call twc


----------



## Cossio

GammaRayBurst said:


> I dod enter my social and everything than asks me to call twc


Oh well, sorry about that. Might be a server issue. My advice is to try again tomorrow or keep calling.


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Cossio said:


> Oh well, sorry about that. Might be a server issue. My advice is to try again tomorrow or keep calling.


2 weeks now everyday


----------



## Cossio

GammaRayBurst said:


> 2 weeks now everyday


*I just registered a minute ago and it went through, I'm guessing something is up with your account:*


----------



## Sproutski

2win said:


> $60k per year for staying home is the new Chinese viral socialism. $400 a week unemployment + $600 a week federal unemployment + $1200 a month federal happy money. What's the incentive to work? Bernie's Democratic Socialism was diverted for authoritarian socialism. Heres a bunch of money, and stay home! Sounds good, but if we think trump and mcconnel are doing it out of the kindness of their hearts I think we are sorely mistaken.


You know somebody who gets $400 a week unemployment? Wow! What sort of job are they laid off from? I might consider a career change. You ask what's the incentive to work when you're getting $400 a week unemployment (probably not that much but fine for a hypothetical). Well, they both run out eventually plus you have to be actively searching for a job and be able to prove it to keep getting an unemployment check. I'm starting to think you don't know nuthin about unemployment &#128518;


2win said:


> $60k per year for staying home is the new Chinese viral socialism. $400 a week unemployment + $600 a week federal unemployment + $1200 a month federal happy money. What's the incentive to work? Bernie's Democratic Socialism was diverted for authoritarian socialism. Heres a bunch of money, and stay home! Sounds good, but if we think trump and mcconnel are doing it out of the kindness of their hearts I think we are sorely mistaken.


Wow! You know somebody who gets $400 a week unemployment? What sort of job are they laid off from? I may consider a career change. You ask where's the incentive to work when you're getting $400 a week unemployment (probably not. But good enough for a hypothetical) plus $600 a week from the stimulus package. Well, mainly the incentive is that they both run out. Not permanent. Temporary. Not forever. Also, to keep collecting an unemployment check you need to be actively searching for a job and the unemployment office has to be able to verify that or else bye-bye check. I'm starting to think you don't know nothin about unemployment &#128518;


----------



## zombieguy

Sproutski said:


> Wow! You know somebody who gets $400 a week unemployment? What sort of job are they laid off from? I may consider a career change. You ask where's the incentive to work when you're getting $400 a week unemployment (probably not. But good enough for a hypothetical) plus $600 a week from the stimulus package. Well, mainly the incentive is that they both run out. Not permanent. Temporary. Not forever. Also, to keep collecting an unemployment check you need to be actively searching for a job and the unemployment office has to be able to verify that or else bye-bye check. I'm starting to think you don't know nothin about unemployment &#128518;


IF you make a $1000 a week and unemployment pays you 60% of your salary you are getting $600 a week in unemployment. That's nothing. Depends on your state max. In Mass. the max is $800 a week unemployment. NJ is $713 max. You are right about the incentive, first off you are not getting your full salary, so you better find a job and like you said its temporary. The unemployment office doesn't really check if you are actually actively looking for a job. You fill out your claim every week answer the questions the right way and you get a check. They don't really check up on you but like you said, it will run out, so thats your incentive.


----------



## Cossio

Sproutski said:


> You know somebody who gets $400 a week unemployment? Wow! What sort of job are they laid off from? I might consider a career change. You ask what's the incentive to work when you're getting $400 a week unemployment (probably not that much but fine for a hypothetical). Well, they both run out eventually plus you have to be actively searching for a job and be able to prove it to keep getting an unemployment check. I'm starting to think you don't know nuthin about unemployment &#128518;
> 
> Wow! You know somebody who gets $400 a week unemployment? What sort of job are they laid off from? I may consider a career change. You ask where's the incentive to work when you're getting $400 a week unemployment (probably not. But good enough for a hypothetical) plus $600 a week from the stimulus package. Well, mainly the incentive is that they both run out. Not permanent. Temporary. Not forever. Also, to keep collecting an unemployment check you need to be actively searching for a job and the unemployment office has to be able to verify that or else bye-bye check. I'm starting to think you don't know nothin about unemployment &#128518;


My max in Illinois was about 800 every two weeks when I got laid off. So yeah, it is possible.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Got my stimulus payment today!


----------



## GammaRayBurst

Fusion_LUser said:


> Got my stimulus payment today!
> 
> View attachment 441665


Is that real?



GammaRayBurst said:


> Is that real?


Except the prnhib thing


----------



## 2win

Several of you have apparently missed the fact that separate from max state unemployment the federal government is paying an additional $600 a month to unemployment claims. @zombieguy @Sproutski


----------



## zombieguy

2win said:


> Several of you have apparently missed the fact that separate from max state unemployment the federal government is paying an additional $600 a month to unemployment claims. @zombieguy @Sproutski


I didn't miss anything I am well aware...just responding to the post about UI under normal circumstances


----------



## UberTrent9

dgates01 said:


> Um, it's NOT from HIM. It's OUR money that we will ALL need to pay back in some form. Trump's never been a giver. He's a lifelong grifter.


Umm, HE signed it into policy/law, so yes, it is HIS money that HE's now giving YOU for free. Yet, YOU bash HIM unequivocally, and yet here YOU are accepting $$$ from a guy you supposedly hate, lol. That's called HYPOCRISY & that most certainly does make YOU a hypocrite.

Spin it any way you want it, deflect all you want, but it is 100% fact, you are a HYPOCRITE, HYPOCRITE.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Any chance you can take photo evidence of you sending the check back to the IRS, Virtue Signaler2? Thanks!


Any chance of you doing the same, Trump basher(but of course you'll take his free $$$, even though "Orange man bad")? Thanks. The hypocrisy & phoniness in this thread is hysterical.

"i hate Trump, he's dumb", "Orange man bad"( finds out they can get $1200 for free from him- "suddenly" it's), "where's my $1200? I'm going to buy this, this, and that".( After getting said $1200 from "Orange man bad", the guy they supposedly : hate, or think is "stupid", it then goes back to)"Orange man bad, he's so stupid, I hate him" they shout from every rooftop.

hyp·o·crite
/ˈhipəˌkrit/
Learn to pronounce
noun
a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
"the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"



Bon Jovi said:


> Boyo, he is not giving away HIS money.


Dummo, He's the final say in whether or not that $$$ gets released(both sides need his final signature to get it through BOTH parties- you must not watch TV or follow news outside of CNN? He has final say), so yeah, it is HIS money, HE's giving to YOU. Nice deflection attempt, HYPOCRITE.

hyp·o·crite
/ˈhipəˌkrit/
Learn to pronounce
noun
a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
"the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"



Oscar Levant said:


> that makes no sense. It's not Trump's money and you know darn well democrats are not opposed to social programs to help the needy.
> 
> But, here's a sentence that does make sense:
> 
> Are conservatives who hate socialism going to accept the CV bill money?


Lol! You should read this, it's certainly not YOUR $$$. It "makes sense"(what I said) if you supposedly "Hate Trump", which it's apparent YOU do?

That makes YOU a hypocrite and a phony.

https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/23/21190955/stimulus-checks-from-government-approved
You really should read up on stuff like this. It is HE(the POTUS) that has final say(& has to sign any bill) for YOU to get your $$$.

**Note: I especially love THIS part of the explanation the "Orange man bad" crowd conveniently "misses":

After a week of Congress members and the Trump administration proposing various plans to get cash into the hands of Americans to help them weather the coronavirus crisis, Trump has finally signed a stimulus bill into law.(translation for those in the cheap seats: HE HAS FINAL SAY SO IN WHETHER A DIME GETS RELEASED TO ANYONE, that's part of his executive power and position)

So, lets review: HE signed it into law for 93% of people to get free money, so yes, it's essentially like him handing everyone here $1200 himself.

Both parties/sides/etc. have to sign & present a bipartisan bill to the POTUS, Then the(wait for it.....)POTUS has to sign off on it finally in order for it to go through/get passed/release of funds.

(I'm not even a Poli Sci major, or fan of politics in general& even a dumb ass like ME knows this, lmgdao).

"Orange man" not so "bad" now huh? Fuc;&. Hypocrites!


----------



## dgates01

UberTrent9 said:


> Umm, it IS HIS money That's called HYPOCRISY & that most certainly does make YOU a hypocrite.
> 
> Spin it any way you want it, deflect all you want, but it is 100% fact, you are a HYPOCRITE, HYPOCRITE.
> The hypocrisy & phoniness in this thread is hysterical.
> 
> Dummo, it is HIS money, HE's giving to YOU. Nice deflection attempt, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> That makes YOU a hypocrite and a phony.
> 
> I'm not even a Poli Sci major, or fan of politics in general& even a dumb ass like ME knows this, lmgdao.
> 
> Fuc;&. Hypocrites!


Looks like someone came home after a few too many. Trump really knows how to attract the smart ones out there. :wink:


----------



## GammaRayBurst

got my disaster funds









sba loan for self employed talked to them and they denied my loan but said keep the 10k don't worry about anything else ended the phone call....


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

UberTrent9 said:


> Umm, HE signed it into policy/law, so yes, it is HIS money that HE's now giving YOU for free. Yet, YOU bash HIM unequivocally, and yet here YOU are accepting $$$ from a guy you supposedly hate, lol. That's called HYPOCRISY & that most certainly does make YOU a hypocrite.
> 
> Spin it any way you want it, deflect all you want, but it is 100% fact, you are a HYPOCRITE, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> 
> Any chance of you doing the same, Trump basher(but of course you'll take his free $$$, even though "Orange man bad")? Thanks. The hypocrisy & phoniness in this thread is hysterical.
> 
> "i hate Trump, he's dumb", "Orange man bad"( finds out they can get $1200 for free from him- "suddenly" it's), "where's my $1200? I'm going to buy this, this, and that".( After getting said $1200 from "Orange man bad", the guy they supposedly : hate, or think is "stupid", it then goes back to)"Orange man bad, he's so stupid, I hate him" they shout from every rooftop.
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> /ˈhipəˌkrit/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
> "the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"
> 
> Dummo, He's the final say in whether or not that $$$ gets released(both sides need his final signature to get it through BOTH parties- you must not watch TV or follow news outside of CNN? He has final say), so yeah, it is HIS money, HE's giving to YOU. Nice deflection attempt, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> /ˈhipəˌkrit/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
> "the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"
> 
> 
> Lol! You should read this, it's certainly not YOUR $$$. It "makes sense"(what I said) if you supposedly "Hate Trump", which it's apparent YOU do?
> 
> That makes YOU a hypocrite and a phony.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/23/21190955/stimulus-checks-from-government-approved
> You really should read up on stuff like this. It is HE(the POTUS) that has final say(& has to sign any bill) for YOU to get your $$$.
> 
> **Note: I especially love THIS part of the explanation the "Orange man bad" crowd conveniently "misses":
> 
> After a week of Congress members and the Trump administration proposing various plans to get cash into the hands of Americans to help them weather the coronavirus crisis, Trump has finally signed a stimulus bill into law.(translation for those in the cheap seats: HE HAS FINAL SAY SO IN WHETHER A DIME GETS RELEASED TO ANYONE, that's part of his executive power and position)
> 
> So, lets review: HE signed it into law for 93% of people to get free money, so yes, it's essentially like him handing everyone here $1200 himself.
> 
> Both parties/sides/etc. have to sign & present a bipartisan bill to the POTUS, Then the(wait for it.....)POTUS has to sign off on it finally in order for it to go through/get passed/release of funds.
> 
> (I'm not even a Poli Sci major, or fan of politics in general& even a dumb ass like ME knows this, lmgdao).
> 
> "Orange man" not so "bad" now huh? Fuc;&. Hypocrites!


Anyone want to tell Trent (when he sobers up) that he's got the wrong guy? He's confusing me with someone else. Apology in order?


----------



## 45821

UberTrent9 said:


> Umm, HE signed it into policy/law, so yes, it is HIS money that HE's now giving YOU for free. Yet, YOU bash HIM unequivocally, and yet here YOU are accepting $$$ from a guy you supposedly hate, lol. That's called HYPOCRISY & that most certainly does make YOU a hypocrite.
> 
> Spin it any way you want it, deflect all you want, but it is 100% fact, you are a HYPOCRITE, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> 
> Any chance of you doing the same, Trump basher(but of course you'll take his free $$$, even though "Orange man bad")? Thanks. The hypocrisy & phoniness in this thread is hysterical.
> 
> "i hate Trump, he's dumb", "Orange man bad"( finds out they can get $1200 for free from him- "suddenly" it's), "where's my $1200? I'm going to buy this, this, and that".( After getting said $1200 from "Orange man bad", the guy they supposedly : hate, or think is "stupid", it then goes back to)"Orange man bad, he's so stupid, I hate him" they shout from every rooftop.
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> /ˈhipəˌkrit/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
> "the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"
> 
> Dummo, He's the final say in whether or not that $$$ gets released(both sides need his final signature to get it through BOTH parties- you must not watch TV or follow news outside of CNN? He has final say), so yeah, it is HIS money, HE's giving to YOU. Nice deflection attempt, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> /ˈhipəˌkrit/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
> "the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"
> 
> 
> Lol! You should read this, it's certainly not YOUR $$$. It "makes sense"(what I said) if you supposedly "Hate Trump", which it's apparent YOU do?
> 
> That makes YOU a hypocrite and a phony.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/23/21190955/stimulus-checks-from-government-approved
> You really should read up on stuff like this. It is HE(the POTUS) that has final say(& has to sign any bill) for YOU to get your $$$.
> 
> **Note: I especially love THIS part of the explanation the "Orange man bad" crowd conveniently "misses":
> 
> After a week of Congress members and the Trump administration proposing various plans to get cash into the hands of Americans to help them weather the coronavirus crisis, Trump has finally signed a stimulus bill into law.(translation for those in the cheap seats: HE HAS FINAL SAY SO IN WHETHER A DIME GETS RELEASED TO ANYONE, that's part of his executive power and position)
> 
> So, lets review: HE signed it into law for 93% of people to get free money, so yes, it's essentially like him handing everyone here $1200 himself.
> 
> Both parties/sides/etc. have to sign & present a bipartisan bill to the POTUS, Then the(wait for it.....)POTUS has to sign off on it finally in order for it to go through/get passed/release of funds.
> 
> (I'm not even a Poli Sci major, or fan of politics in general& even a dumb ass like ME knows this, lmgdao).
> 
> "Orange man" not so "bad" now huh? Fuc;&. Hypocrites!


Hopefully you'll have a chance to give your life for your master boyo.


----------



## moJohoJo

I'll street blues said:


> Most likely , I'm trying to get Uber sick pay and the government money
> 
> 
> What kind on normal human being support Trump. He belong in handcuffs and show us everyday he not qualified


Abnormal people would vote for anyone but Trump since he'll easily win in November by over 80 % of the vote . Did you forget your meds ?



MajorBummer said:


> Trump doesnt give the money,Congress does.
> Trump is trying to make it look like he is giving the money so people will vote for him.


Doesn't matter . Whatever he does people will say he's doing it to get votes . In a recent poll it found that persons with less then a 4th grade education will say this again and again because they're uneducated and brainwashed by the lying media . NOTE : Our economy has been the best it has ever been in 60 years with more people working now then ever before . Up until the virus hit America was the strongest it has ever been . If your hero, Biden ever won the Presidency
( which is impossible ) he said he's going to open our Southern borders again and elect a non qualified woman as VP, as long as she's a female . Of course he's just saying that to get votes .


----------



## MajorBummer

Too bad trump isnt smarter than a 4th grader.:biggrin::laugh::roflmao::big grin:
There is probably a few 100.000 less people that vote for him,because dead people cant vote.


----------



## dgates01

80% of the votes?! Thanks for the laugh of the weekend.


----------



## Oscar Levant

UberTrent9 said:


> Umm, HE signed it into policy/law, so yes, it is HIS money that HE's now giving YOU for free. Yet, YOU bash HIM unequivocally, and yet here YOU are accepting $$$ from a guy you supposedly hate, lol. That's called HYPOCRISY & that most certainly does make YOU a hypocrite.
> 
> Spin it any way you want it, deflect all you want, but it is 100% fact, you are a HYPOCRITE, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> 
> Any chance of you doing the same, Trump basher(but of course you'll take his free $$$, even though "Orange man bad")? Thanks. The hypocrisy & phoniness in this thread is hysterical.
> 
> "i hate Trump, he's dumb", "Orange man bad"( finds out they can get $1200 for free from him- "suddenly" it's), "where's my $1200? I'm going to buy this, this, and that".( After getting said $1200 from "Orange man bad", the guy they supposedly : hate, or think is "stupid", it then goes back to)"Orange man bad, he's so stupid, I hate him" they shout from every rooftop.
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> /ˈhipəˌkrit/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
> "the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"
> 
> Dummo, He's the final say in whether or not that $$$ gets released(both sides need his final signature to get it through BOTH parties- you must not watch TV or follow news outside of CNN? He has final say), so yeah, it is HIS money, HE's giving to YOU. Nice deflection attempt, HYPOCRITE.
> 
> hyp·o·crite
> /ˈhipəˌkrit/
> Learn to pronounce
> noun
> a person who indulges in hypocrisy.
> "the story tells of respectable Ben who turns out to be a cheat and a hypocrite"
> 
> 
> Lol! You should read this, it's certainly not YOUR $$$. It "makes sense"(what I said) if you supposedly "Hate Trump", which it's apparent YOU do?
> 
> That makes YOU a hypocrite and a phony.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2020/3/23/21190955/stimulus-checks-from-government-approved
> You really should read up on stuff like this. It is HE(the POTUS) that has final say(& has to sign any bill) for YOU to get your $$$.
> 
> **Note: I especially love THIS part of the explanation the "Orange man bad" crowd conveniently "misses":
> 
> After a week of Congress members and the Trump administration proposing various plans to get cash into the hands of Americans to help them weather the coronavirus crisis, Trump has finally signed a stimulus bill into law.(translation for those in the cheap seats: HE HAS FINAL SAY SO IN WHETHER A DIME GETS RELEASED TO ANYONE, that's part of his executive power and position)
> 
> So, lets review: HE signed it into law for 93% of people to get free money, so yes, it's essentially like him handing everyone here $1200 himself.
> 
> Both parties/sides/etc. have to sign & present a bipartisan bill to the POTUS, Then the(wait for it.....)POTUS has to sign off on it finally in order for it to go through/get passed/release of funds.
> 
> (I'm not even a Poli Sci major, or fan of politics in general& even a dumb ass like ME knows this, lmgdao).
> 
> "Orange man" not so "bad" now huh? Fuc;&. Hypocrites!


Your point is meaningless, and you have no idea what you are talking about. That's a bipartisan bill. Of course Trump signed it, he HAD TO in order to save his ass. He doesn't do anything unless his ass in on the line, that's who he is. Remember the 'Fake university" where he screwed thousands out of millions and a class action lawsuit was filed for which he settled $25,000,000 big ones? How about Screwing the people of Aberdeenshire Scotland to build a golf course, how about screwing a widow out of her home using eminent domain in order to build a limo garage, how about, paying a porn star $130k hush money so that the electorate wouldn't find out about, no, my naive friend, Trump is NOT anyone's friend, he is pure frickin' evil. You've been Trumped ( see the movie of that title ) and don't lecture this forum on hypocrisy, you wouldn't recognize it if it bit you on the proverbial derriere.


----------



## MajorBummer

Trump giving anybody Money is like Uber giving you a raise.
Neither is ever going to happen.



dgates01 said:


> 80% of the votes?! Thanks for the laugh of the weekend.


He only got 25% of eligible voters vote last time around,what makes you think he is gonna get 80% ?
And he lost the vote by 3 million votes.
Only in America is the person with the least votes declared the winner.


----------



## dgates01

MajorBummer said:


> Trump giving anybody Money is like Uber giving you a raise.
> Neither is ever going to happen.
> 
> 
> He only got 25% of eligible voters vote last time around,what makes you think he is gonna get 80% ?
> And he lost the vote by 3 million votes.
> Only in America is the person with the least votes declared the winner.
> 
> View attachment 442899


You're putting too many facts out there. Facts are like kryptonite to Trump and his supporters.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

dgates01 said:


> You're putting too many facts out there. Facts are like kryptonite to Trump and his supporters.


Ironically, the rubes that live in the woods and hunt rabbits are getting the last laugh while NYC Dems are gasping their final breaths.

Please, Angry Obese Rideshare Driver, spread more wisdom.


----------



## MajorBummer

I'd rather be a NON-obese Rs driver,than live in the woods and hunt rabbits.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

MajorBummer said:


> I'd rather be a NON-obese Rs driver,than live in the woods and hunt rabbits.


Just make sure you cover your face when someone sneezes.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Ironically, the rubes that live in the woods and hunt rabbits are getting the last laugh while NYC Dems are gasping their final breaths.
> 
> Please, Angry Obese Rideshare Driver, spread more wisdom.


Posting from his Super Secret Club...


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Erase that image from my head, please!!!


----------



## Carlycat

mbd said:


> View attachment 436894


0! Meanwhile they'll tell us anything to keep us spending our money. This consumer economy depends on people spending money to keep it going, like ****ing Christmas!


----------



## Drivesforfree

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Is it Trump's money? I thought he was bankrupt &#129300;


----------



## Don Lundy

1. Yes, you have to file for unemployment. 
2. Feds have not told the State how this "gig" thing is going to work so they are still working on it but you should file each week. 
3. I don't know how they are going to do the proof - stand by for more.
4. Those holding your breath waiting for a check. Exhale and breath slowly.


----------



## dgates01

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Posting from his Super Secret Club...
> View attachment 443177


Looks like Trump to me. &#128521;


----------



## Insreferrals

GammaRayBurst said:


> So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


Yes


----------



## gaf

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


Just on TV (7am Monday 6/4/20 ) not payable to visa holders . That is a blow when you pay your taxes and will do when this is over. However, stuff being changed daily so we will see what happens.


----------



## Sittingonthedockofthebay

GammaRayBurst said:


> So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


Yes you have to file unemployment to get it


----------



## Joetheterp

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


It's not his money. In fact, the administration had little to do with the CARES Act. Congress negotiated it. Unfortunately, Trump acts like it's his money. It's all about Donald.. everything!!


----------



## gaf

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


I just read permanent resident visa holders get paid ? Think everyone will need to wait a little longer to find out


----------



## SleeplessinFtMyers

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


It's only if you have COVID-19. Sick pay isnt for everyone.


----------



## L. Shaw

SleeplessinFtMyers said:


> It's only if you have COVID-19. Sick pay isnt for everyone.











Not true...Uber said if anyone has been asked by a doctor to quarantine they will pay you for 14 days...but it seems like Uber would prefer to deactivate drivers and let the state & federal gov't pay...they are so shady


----------



## claynfilm

SuperStar3000 said:


> View attachment 436957


Exactly!! Oh look the $1200 just flew into the pocket of my landlord
Mmmmbyebye.


----------



## The queen 👸

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


It's OUR MONEY . . The taxpayers no matter if you are republicans or democrats.


----------



## Djfourmoney

If you have direct deposit setup with the IRS, electronic checks will start hitting bank accounts between the 15-24th of April.

Mnuchin said the IRS will not require you to file returns if you haven't in 2019 or 2018. That might not be of value to anybody here but given the homeless population and others struggling, this information is important, so please share. All you need is a SSN; a web portal will be setup to put in your basic information.

Some will get shut out, it's those who have mark their adult children as dependants on their tax return and children over 16. We're talking primarily college aged students who won't get $1,200 check and if you have a child living at home over 16, the parents won't get $500 either.

College students should push Congress to fix this, most don't have jobs, especially now.

Motley Fool has posted some great suggestions for those who are in position to do so -

Why Investing Your Stimulus Check May Be A Smart Decision

3 Stock That'll Turn Your Stimulus Check Into A Money Making Machine

.


----------



## The queen 👸

I thought the


Djfourmoney said:


> If you have direct deposit setup with the IRS, electronic checks will start hitting bank accounts between the 15-24th of April.
> 
> Mnuchin said the IRS will not require you to file returns if you haven't in 2019 or 2018. That might not be of value to anybody here but given the homeless population and others struggling, this information is important, so please share. All you need is a SSN; a web portal will be setup to put in your basic information.
> 
> Some will get shut out, it's those who have mark their adult children as dependants on their tax return and children over 16. We're talking primarily college aged students who won't get $1,200 check and if you have a child living at home over 16, the parents won't get $500 either.
> 
> College students should push Congress to fix this, most don't have jobs, especially now.
> 
> Motley Fool has posted some great suggestions for those who are in position to do so -
> 
> Why Investing Your Stimulus Check May Be A Smart Decision
> 
> 3 Stock That'll Turn Your Stimulus Check Into A Money Making Machine
> 
> .


I thought direct Deposit will be out sometimes or beginning the 9th of this month. Am I wrong?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Djfourmoney said:


> College students should push Congress to fix this, most don't have jobs, especially now.


Actually funny most of my classmates have jobs, but some has been let go or furloughed but a good deal are in tech, which means they're working from home.

I am always for more $$$ but I don't need it, work gave me extra $$ on top of extra double digit % of base pay temp increase, so luckily I am not as stressed but if I do get the money for whatever reason (income also is a factor?) then I'm going to give whatever I get to my dad whose laid off.

my mom is being stubborn about getting him signed up for unemployment. I don't understand why...

I guess that mentality, she's worked double jobs, 80hr weeks majority of her adult life.

*eta, I think that college students don't really need it as much, though they do, they have a longer time horizon then those who are in their forties, fifties, and so forth and are working in industries hit the hardest like hotels, airlines, retail, etc.*

One of many examples:
https://ktla.com/news/local-news/im...-with-no-social-safety-net-amid-pandemic/amp/
In forties and with a seven month old baby...and aging parents.


----------



## Djfourmoney

GammaRayBurst said:


> got my disaster funds
> View attachment 442644
> 
> 
> sba loan for self employed talked to them and they denied my loan but said keep the 10k don't worry about anything else ended the phone call....


 I was going to setup my business before the crisis but didn't. Maybe I'll have it setup later this month.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I thought the
> 
> I thought direct Deposit will be out sometimes or beginning the 9th of this month. Am I wrong?


 Last Friday, Mnuchin said "within three weeks" as of April 3rd. The Washington Post got leaked an internal IRS memo that said they will start issuing money via direct deposit April 15th and most will have gotten it via direct deposit by the 24th.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/zackfr...eck-may-not-arrive-until-august/#1736ca1c35f5

If you get your tax refund via direct deposit just sit back and wait, it's coming. Those who are unbanked typically don't have direct deposit setup with the IRS, so they are going to create a web portal for you to put your direct deposit info into.

I donate plasma and lots of people are who are struggling do that, so do I just for a little extra per month. Anyway many are borderline so they might not have checking accounts. If you get EBT/General relief you get a card you can use, it's overseen by Wells Fargo. EDD you get a BofA debt card and account based on the card number, just an FYI.

I've let as many people know as I can, not every day the Gov gives out free month and it is free no taxes are collected on this, only the extended and turbocharged unemployment.


----------



## nj9000

GammaRayBurst said:


> got my disaster funds
> View attachment 442644
> 
> 
> sba loan for self employed talked to them and they denied my loan but said keep the 10k don't worry about anything else ended the phone call....


Anyone know how well the sba grants are going? I read recently that self-employed/contractors aren't supposed to apply for it until the 10th?

I also checked GA DOL and they said for gig workers not to apply for unemployment until the 10th.


----------



## I'll street blues

SleeplessinFtMyers said:


> It's only if you have COVID-19. Sick pay isnt for everyone.


They paid me today &#128079;



I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


Update ***Uber paid me today. Last week they denied me than I sent them a second note and today they provided a check


----------



## jeanocelot

Illini said:


> I wonder how this will work. We are NOT unemployed. Uber is still operational.
> Obviously, fares are down, but we are not unemployed, unless they consider our choosing not to drive as unemployment.


You can collect unemployment, but you have to inform your unemployment office of any earnings that you received, and it will be deducted. So there is nothing stopping you from driving. That said, you would be working for zero after-earnings.



Lyle said:


> My sentiments exactly Uber is not shut down in my area. I just chose not to drive with the risks now. So technically we are not unemployed.


If you have decided not to drive because you feel the COVID-19 situation is too risky, then you are still considered unemployed.


----------



## Djfourmoney

IRS has started to direct deposit stimulus checks - https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...ulus-money-starts-flow-bank-accounts-n1182001

I figure I'll see mine around Wed, but who knows maybe before.


----------



## _Tron_

Could we start a lottery as to when the first active member gets stimulated? Winner take all.


----------



## Djfourmoney

_Tron_ said:


> Could we start a lottery as to when the first active member gets stimulated? Winner take all.


 Aww man the pessimism, people are getting them it's been reported by several people on Twitter. I filed in 2018 mainly because Bankruptcy court needed one, lucky I did, I am sole proprietor so my tax exposure is big. In 2018, I wrote off my Focus ST deprecation, among other things and I still had a W2 job, so I still got a refund.

In 2019 even though I worked, made less overall and rented cars exclusively all year, I should be able to write that off but I must not be doing right in Turbo Tax, so I'm going to get some assistance on that, so I'm glad it's been delayed until July.

My point is I got my 2018 refund via direct deposit and I have done so previously just the banks of changed from the last time I filed which was 2016.

It will show up in my BofA account at any time.


----------



## OoberrVegas

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


More


----------



## At your service

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Not his money, taxpayers are paying for this. He doesn't even pay taxes.


----------



## Carlycat

Go into your uber docs and look for your summary statement. The address should be in the top right corner.


----------



## tohunt4me

The queen &#128120; said:


> I thought the
> 
> I thought direct Deposit will be out sometimes or beginning the 9th of this month. Am I wrong?


Supposibly April 15


----------



## Muddywaters

GammaRayBurst said:


> So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


Think so.


----------



## Sproutski

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


It's not his money. It's our money. We're taxpayers.


----------



## Emp9

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Are you a trump fan , suddenly ok with a social plan for those in need?


----------



## SHalester

Got mine today, or at least it is a 'pending' transaction. For an odd amount too. Should have been $1100, but this puppy is $1093.10. Guessing they withheld something. No matter, the eagle has landed. Yippee.


----------



## The queen 👸

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Don't matter if you are a republican or democrat. This is our money . Plain and simple . Trump And his possies ain't paying From their own pockets .


----------



## got a p

did you mean to write "possies" or is that a typo?


----------



## The queen 👸

got a p said:


> did you mean to write "possies" or is that a typo?


Typo.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

SHalester said:


> Got mine today, or at least it is a 'pending' transaction. For an odd amount too. Should have been $1100, but this puppy is $1093.10. Guessing they withheld something. No matter, the eagle has landed. Yippee.


Just to clarify, this is the stimulus payment you got, not unemployment benefits, correct? Is your UI still pending with the state, or has that come as well?


----------



## Big Lou

mbd said:


> Furloughed workers would get whatever amount a state usually provides for unemployment, plus a $600 per week add-on, with gig workers like Uber drivers covered for the first time.
> :smiles:


I haven't read any details in California as to the actual amount EDD UI will award a base dollar amount, but everyone who gets UI in any state will get the $600.00 extra as per the CARE ACT. If you're awarded $5.00 a week you now get $605.00. 
Am I looking at this correctly?



GammaRayBurst said:


> REPUBLUCan


Oh....I get it! This money comes from Trump, is that it? Who needs Congress when you have an Orange, badly tanned, non reading Un-president who digs into his pocket and hands out free money. What a pal!


----------



## The queen 👸

Did you guys saw melania reading the little bunny whatever book on her twitter account?

dam she has been here more than 20 years and I could not understand her. Even my accent is better .


----------



## SHalester

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> not unemployment benefits, correct?


correct. My first 'deposit' from UI was 4/6. Next is 4/20, which I'm hoping includes the Fed portion of $1200 (2 weeks).

The stimulus amount landed in my account yesterday. The first UI deposit is a 'debit card'. Yuck.


----------



## Tony73

This could be the beginning of human extinction. Did no one see ancient aliens!? This virus comes from outer space.



SHalester said:


> correct. My first 'deposit' from UI was 4/6. Next is 4/20, which I'm hoping includes the Fed portion of $1200 (2 weeks).
> 
> The stimulus amount landed in my account yesterday. The first UI deposit is a 'debit card'. Yuck.


Now everyone will know you're unemployed!


----------



## SHalester

Tony73 said:


> Now everyone will know you're unemployed!


Huh? I'm retired first.


----------



## Richiek123.

Gary C said:


> Have tried contacting Uber Support to get an address and phone number in order to file for unemployment. All I got in reply was all Uber hubs are closed. Anybody know an address and phone # for the company to verify employment?


Look on your income statement. It doesnt matter cause they wont verify your income.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

SHalester said:


> The first UI deposit is a 'debit card'. Yuck.


You mean a physical debit card, like an EBT card? LOL. Swipe yo EBT!

Just busting your chops, Man. You paid into the system, you deserve your fair share.


----------



## The queen 👸

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You mean a physical debit card, like an EBT card? LOL. Swipe yo EBT!
> 
> Just busting your chops, Man. You paid into the system, you deserve your fair share.


Wow horrible . Where are the hillibies.


----------



## SHalester

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> You mean a physical debit card


exactly that. And one needs to CALL to do a transfer to another account. Pain in the wazu. I guess it saves money in the long run for the state? idk. It added a week to the wait time. Good thing I wasn't waiting for it. Most likely when benefits run out I"ll do a single transfer to another account.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

The queen &#128120; said:


> Where are the hillibies.


I think your mind is moving faster than your fingers, but here you go. Just add Mountain Dew and baloney sandwiches.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












SHalester said:


> exactly that. And one needs to CALL to do a transfer to another account. Pain in the wazu. I guess it saves money in the long run for the state? idk. It added a week to the wait time. Good thing I wasn't waiting for it. Most likely when benefits run out I"ll do a single transfer to another account.


Count your blessings, Bro. At least you didn't have to be one of these people.








*People waiting to receive unemployment-benefits applications in Hialeah, Florida, on April 7*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/lack-o...586943001?mod=hp_lead_pos6&mod=article_inline


----------



## got a p

ALIEN'S ARE COMING!! WE ARE GETTING WORTHLESS MONEY BECAUSE EVERYONE IS GETTING ANAL PROBE!!


----------



## StevenX

I'll street blues said:


> This great!!! Did anybody get sick pay from Uber? I turned in a letter today from my doctor saying I should isolated for 14 days and they deactivated my account


That is incredible, I though they would pay you as well not deactivate your account


----------



## I'll street blues

StevenX said:


> That is incredible, I though they would pay you as well not deactivate your account


They deactivate to prevent you from driving and it's worth it if they pay up. They did so it's all good


----------



## Spinningwheelz

GammaRayBurst said:


> It ain't a joke bro I want my money and I want it now


Jobkeeper Is $750/week, I think applications were supposed to be open from 20th April, payments start the first week of May, backdated to 30th March, so expect around $3200 in that first payment.

You will need to prove that your income has dropped 30% since 1st March. I am not sure whether that is compared to march last year or this year, so prepare both sets of reports and be ready to provide a monthly report to prove the loss is ongoing.

Also make sure your driving time doesn't drop significantly else.it becomes.more.diffixukt to prove what is causing the loss of income.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gromittoo

GammaRayBurst said:


> REPUBLUCan





UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Frankly, when I get the paper check with Trump's name on it, I am going to have to fight the urge to use it for toilet paper!


----------



## The queen 👸

Gromittoo said:


> Frankly, when I get the paper check with Trump's name on it, I am going to have to fight the urge to use it for toilet paper!


How about you deposit via app and then use it as toilet paper. Make sure money hit your account first &#128514;


----------



## At your service

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Full disclaimer: Not a Democrat, though I'm what you people might describe as "socialist."

Taking my own money? I pay taxes, he doesn't.
We wouldn't be here but for his gross incompetence, contempt, disdain and crass ignorance, and the simpletons who cheered him on, even as he has destroyed their lives, if I wasn't personally going through it myself, it would be a pleasure to watch deplorables finally feel the effects of their wanton foolishness, cheering this trust fund baby on to their own demise.


----------



## Cosmonaut303

Thank God! I haven’t even got my stimulus check yet! I was starting to freak!


----------



## Badinagoodway

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


It's not Trump's money. Tax payers fund this and since he cheats, lies, and steals to avoid doing the right thing , be sure of one thing. Trump does what benefits him. Doesn't matter how many die because of his self serving policies. MF can't even run a charity without using it as a scam. He won't go to Hell. That's where he is from
. The Dark Side of Hell.


----------



## PinseekerPDX

GammaRayBurst said:


> any smart people out here man enough to read the whole bill are we gonna get paid


I live in Portland, Oregon. All that I can say as of today is I filed for unemployment benefits & I'm waiting ti see. On April 15th, I went to the IRS web site to check my status & found out that my stimulus of $2400, scheduled to be deposited that day into the bank account my 2018 tax return was deposited to. I closed that acct so, I'll be sent a check. I'm also waiting to hear about the Emergency Injury Disaster Loan from the SBA. I'm in limbo


----------



## EscapeDriver

GammaRayBurst said:


> So do you have to actually have to file for unemployment or not?


How are you intelligent enough to drive?


----------



## Emp9

in VA the Pua unemployment is still pending.


----------



## Carlycat

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Bloody well right I am!


----------



## The queen 👸

UberTrent9 said:


> Are you a Democrat, who supposedly "hates Trump", but now "suddenly" you don't mind taking money from him?


Not his money . Let's get that straight . Thank you


----------

